# Il papa si dimette.



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/02/11/news/papa_lascia-52388156/?ref=HREA-1
inaudito


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

MA il papa si può dimettere?:thinking:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/02/11/news/papa_lascia-52388156/?ref=HREA-1
> inaudito



Sarà parente di J and bì? :rofl: ciao ciao.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

postai questa discussione mesi fa  sul blog prendendola da dagospia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

peccato non porti alla caduta della chiesa..


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

ma perchè hanno schiaffato la notizia nella pag. degli esteri??


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè hanno schiaffato la notizia nella pag. degli esteri??


perchè è un capo di stato estero, suppongo


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè è un capo di stato estero, suppongo



sì, ufficilamente
invece, in realtà...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> postai questa discussione mesi fa sul blog prendendola da dagospia


me la sono persa forse. Cioè su dagospia mesi fa c'era una notizia del genere e oggi il papa ha annunciato la cosa? Ma avrà visto il film di Moretti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> MA il papa si può dimettere?:thinking:


mah... teoricamente non penso sia previsto... non ci sono più i papi di una volta


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me la sono persa forse. Cioè su dagospia mesi fa c'era una notizia del genere e oggi il papa ha annunciato la cosa? Ma avrà visto il film di Moretti?


la prevedevano .bello il film


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la prevedevano .bello il film


dici che si voglia candidare alle politiche?


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/02/11/news/papa_lascia-52388156/?ref=HREA-1
> inaudito


Che riposi in pace.apa::santarellina:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che riposi in pace.apa::santarellina:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che riposi in pace.apa::santarellina:


guarda che non è morto. Rinuncia. Sono andata a spulciare... mi ero dimenticata proprio di Dante e di Celestino V, il predecessore di Bonifacio VIII. Stasera mi riguardo Mistero buffo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... teoricamente non penso sia previsto... non ci sono più i papi di una volta


:bleble::sorriso::sorriso2:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè, ma quindi? Sti cazzi?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma quindi? Sti cazzi?



Mica ho capito, normale comunque.

Ma vorrei fare una considerazione alquanto uhm... forte? si dice forte forse,comunque andando al sodo, tu ed il papa secondo me avete una cosa in comune, entrambi sono certo che mai avete preso il viagra! minchia almeno spero sia vero per il papa, di te me ne frego se è vero. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2013)

L'unico pensiero che mi suscita questa notizia, sono gli orari che mi toccherà fare in ufficio quando si aprirà il conclave...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mica ho capito, *normale comunque*.


ah sì?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico pensiero che mi suscita questa notizia, sono gli orari che mi toccherà fare in ufficio quando si aprirà il conclave...


immagino. Avevi progettato ferie per i primi di marzo?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> immagino. Avevi progettato ferie per i primi di marzo?
> :mrgreen:



No

C'è un lato positivo. Abbiamo una data certa e  non ci sarà un funerale......


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah sì?



Purtroppo si. Sono conscio di ciò che sono ed appaio.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> 
> C'è un lato positivo. Abbiamo una data certa e non ci sarà un funerale......


Hai tutta la mia comprensione.....:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico pensiero che mi suscita questa notizia, sono gli orari che mi toccherà fare in ufficio quando si aprirà il conclave...



Lavori al tgcom?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> 
> C'è un lato positivo. Abbiamo una data certa e non ci sarà un funerale......


Vero. Ma immagino che oggi partiranno servizi a raffica sul prossimo papabile


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/entries/181-il-papa-si-dimetterà


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/entries/181-il-papa-si-dimetterà


A quando l'oroscopo del giorno?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lavori al tgcom?


no mi occupo di publicità televisiva


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/entries/181-il-papa-si-dimetterà


era persino tra le rivelazioni di Fatima? ma pensa te...


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che non è morto. Rinuncia. Sono andata a spulciare... mi ero dimenticata proprio di Dante e di Celestino V, il predecessore di Bonifacio VIII. Stasera mi riguardo Mistero buffo:mrgreen:


E vabè, mi ero portata avanti col lavoro!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no mi occupo di publicità televisiva


E quindi il tuo problema sono le dirette e specie se sono lunghe?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi il tuo problema sono le dirette e specie se sono lunghe?



Esatto, più che lunghe quando non si ha idea di quanto durino...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

e non va neppure in pensione, perchè è cardinale decano. Quindi quello che 'indirizza' l'elezione del nuovo pontefice. Uhm.


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Teoricamente, secondo ildiritto canonico, il papa non si può dimettere perchè non c'è nessuno a parte Dio, che può accettare le sue dimissioni, quindi praticamente fa cosa vuole.
Di base rinuncia ad essere attivo, ma continuerà ad abitare in vaticano e a lavorare.
Praticamente ci saranno "due papa" uno ufficiale aventi funzioni e lui, che sarà papa "nell'ombra" e si occuperà ancora di alcune cose.
Una specie di co reggenza.

Sempre in virtù del fatto che il papa riporta direttamente a Dio, quindi.
la sconvenienza sta nel fatto che è visto come un comportamento egoistico (ricordate che giovanni p. ha fatto il contrario. Fino all'ultimo) in quanto l'investitura è divina.

volete che vi cerchi le notizie più dettagliate?

Anche se Min mi aveva presa per il culo quando dissi che avevo fatto teologia all'università, quando ci sono ste robe di religione sono la prima della classe!


:festa:


----------



## gas (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/02/11/news/papa_lascia-52388156/?ref=HREA-1
> inaudito


già...
ho letto..


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> MA il papa si può dimettere?:thinking:


http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...oni-papa-ecco-cosa-122817.shtml?uuid=AbhvVKTH


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non va neppure in pensione, perchè è cardinale decano. Quindi quello che 'indirizza' l'elezione del nuovo pontefice. Uhm.


ha avuto una grande responsabilità nell'insabbiare i casi più scandalosi di pedofilia nella chiesa ed è rimasto con il sedere attaccato al trono papale invece di massacrarsi per viaggiare come ha fatto karol wojtyla , predecessore decisamente più carismatico e rispettabile.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Teoricamente, secondo ildiritto canonico, il papa non si può dimettere perchè non c'è nessuno a parte Dio, che può accettare le sue dimissioni, quindi praticamente fa cosa vuole.
> Di base rinuncia ad essere attivo, ma continuerà ad abitare in vaticano e a lavorare.
> Praticamente ci saranno "due papa" uno ufficiale aventi funzioni e lui, che sarà papa "nell'ombra" e si occuperà ancora di alcune cose.
> Una specie di co reggenza.
> ...


Mah....opinione un tantino capziosa.   Credo Ratzinger non avesse nessuna intenzione di co-reggenze,semplicemente sta male.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto, più che lunghe quando non si ha idea di quanto durino...


non credo sarà un Conclave lunghissimo.  Pasqua è a fine marzo


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

c'è molto di più, secondo me





perplesso ha detto:


> Mah....opinione un tantino capziosa. Credo Ratzinger non avesse nessuna intenzione di co-reggenze,semplicemente sta male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Teoricamente, secondo ildiritto canonico, il papa non si può dimettere perchè non c'è nessuno a parte Dio, che può accettare le sue dimissioni, quindi praticamente fa cosa vuole.
> Di base rinuncia ad essere attivo, ma continuerà ad abitare in vaticano e a lavorare.
> Praticamente ci saranno "due papa" uno ufficiale aventi funzioni e lui, che sarà papa "nell'ombra" e si occuperà ancora di alcune cose.
> Una specie di co reggenza.
> ...


Io mi ero dimenticata di Celestino e quant'altro... e mi ero pure dimenticata che anche Pio XII aveva preparato la lettera in caso l'avessero deportato.
(per me la storia della chiesa è sempre stata noiosisssssssssssima, ai tempi in cui la dovevo studiare. Non facevano in tempo a dire papa che già dormivo) 
Sono due casi molto diversi, Pio XII aveva preparato la lettera proprio per salvare la Chiesa.
Celestino morì opportunamente qualche mese dopo la nomina di Bonifacio... è duretta la coesistenza di due papi, specie di 'sti tempi, che per la chiesa cattolica non sono dei migliori, tra scandali economici e i processi per pedofilia non è proprio un bel momento.
E mi lascia perplessa molto anche la spiegazione che molti siti stanno dando di una relazione tra la rinuncia e le rivelazioni di Fatima... non è tanto l'atto in sè, di cui il pontefice si è DOVUTO scusare, a non tornarmi... quanto l'atteggiamento troppo comprensivo che lo circonda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah....opinione un tantino capziosa. Credo Ratzinger non avesse nessuna intenzione di co-reggenze,semplicemente sta male.


Visto che il pontificato termina con la morte... che un papa non sia in formissima succede spesso. Giovanni Paolo II non stava neppure più in piedi, alla fine.


----------



## Eretteo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha avuto una grande responsabilità nell'insabbiare i casi più scandalosi di pedofilia nella chiesa ed è rimasto con il sedere attaccato al trono papale invece di massacrarsi per viaggiare come ha fatto karol wojtyla , predecessore decisamente più carismatico e rispettabile.


In verita' dei titanici insabbiamenti sono avvenuti durante il pontificato precedente,non questo.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto che il pontificato termina con la morte... che un papa non sia in formissima succede spesso. Giovanni Paolo II non stava neppure più in piedi, alla fine.


:up:


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah....opinione un tantino capziosa.   Credo Ratzinger non avesse nessuna intenzione di co-reggenze,semplicemente sta male.


ma che opinione è ciò che dicono loro, mica io.
Anche per me sta male, ma visto che è una cosa grave, quanto ho scritto sopra, all'acqua di rose, è ciò che dice e suggerisce il diritto canonico.
Che sia capzioso sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In verita' dei titanici insabbiamenti sono avvenuti durante il pontificato precedente,non questo.



ecco


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi ero dimenticata di Celestino e quant'altro... e mi ero pure dimenticata che anche Pio XII aveva preparato la lettera in caso l'avessero deportato.
> (per me la storia della chiesa è sempre stata noiosisssssssssssima, ai tempi in cui la dovevo studiare. Non facevano in tempo a dire papa che già dormivo)
> Sono due casi molto diversi, Pio XII aveva preparato la lettera proprio per salvare la Chiesa.
> Celestino morì opportunamente qualche mese dopo la nomina di Bonifacio... è duretta la coesistenza di due papi, specie di 'sti tempi, che per la chiesa cattolica non sono dei migliori, tra scandali economici e i processi per pedofilia non è proprio un bel momento.
> E mi lascia perplessa molto anche la spiegazione che molti siti stanno dando di una relazione tra la rinuncia e le rivelazioni di Fatima... non è tanto l'atto in sè, di cui il pontefice si è DOVUTO scusare, a non tornarmi... quanto l'atteggiamento troppo comprensivo che lo circonda.



non entro in merito sul discorso religioso e non dico nemmeno le mie opinioni su di lui e al suo predecessore, su cui le mie idee sono ben precise in entrambi i casi e  vi stupireste.

la storia della chiesa è , se fatta in un certo modo, interessantissima, da cappa e spada.
Molto non si legge, moltissimo si deve andare a cercare ma poi tutto torna. In una maniera o nell'altra.

Detto questo, visto che non c'è "storia" di dimissioni papali se non quelle che hai riportato tu, è ovvio che il diritto canonico in merito ha delle falle e lacune.
Dimettersi da un investitura divina, nell'ottico cristiano.cattolica è una cosa gravissima.
Peggio della caduta di un governo.

Per questo secondo me le dimissioni non dimissioni di ratzi sono dovute ad un profondo malessere, più che fisico psicologico.


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In verita' dei titanici insabbiamenti sono avvenuti durante il pontificato precedente,non questo.



ecco. quoto e se posso smeraldo


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco


e quindi?


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco





Tebina ha detto:


> ecco. quoto e se posso smeraldo





Eretteo ha detto:


> In verita' dei titanici insabbiamenti sono avvenuti durante il pontificato precedente,non questo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> ecco. quoto e se posso smeraldo


addirittura?
era cardinale....non capisco cosa cambi sugli insabbiamenti, me lo spiegate?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Ragazzi*

Il papa sta molto male....!


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il papa sta molto male....!


anche wojtyla stava molto male...ma è rimasto li fino alla fine...


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> addirittura?
> era cardinale....non capisco cosa cambi sugli insabbiamenti, me lo spiegate?



tra un cardinale e un papa secondo te chi ha più potere?
E Giovanni p. non era cereto uno sprovveduto a cui la si faceva sotto il naso. Su cose del genere poi.

in merito alla pedofilia si dovrebbe dire la stessa cosa su entrambi allora a livello di insabbiamento, ma in vaticano c'erano i pedofili "in cura", non a casa di Razt


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?



e quindi io trovo che durante il pontificato di Giovanni Paolo II ci siano stati degli insabbiamenti che probabilmente hanno visto tra gli attori anche l'attuale pontefice, avvallato da chi stava gerarchicamente sopra di lui

o vogliamo pensare che GPII fosse il santo tenuto all'oscuro dagli intrallazzatori di palazzo?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tra un cardinale e un papa secondo te chi ha più potere?
> E Giovanni p. non era cereto uno sprovveduto a cui la si faceva sotto il naso. Su cose del genere poi.


non ho ancora capito l'entusiasmo dello smeraldo, boh


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto che il pontificato termina con la morte... che un papa non sia in formissima succede spesso. Giovanni Paolo II non stava neppure più in piedi, alla fine.


Ratzinger è pur sempre un tedesco.  Ha assistito all'agonia dell'ultimo periodo del pontificato di GPII e si deve essere ripromesso di non lasciare la chiesa in mano ad un vecchio malto e moribondo,di nuovo.

Non se avete visto le immagini di Ratzinger mentre legge in latino il messaggio con cui annuncia le dimissioni.

Mi pare evidente che sia un uomo molto malato


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito l'entusiasmo dello smeraldo, boh



E' grave?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quindi io trovo che durante il pontificato di Giovanni Paolo II ci siano stati degli insabbiamenti che probabilmente hanno visto tra gli attori anche l'attuale pontefice, avvallato da chi stava gerarchicamente sopra di lui
> 
> o vogliamo pensare che GPII fosse il santo tenuto all'oscuro dagli intrallazzatori di palazzo?


ma mi sta benissimo quello che dici; fra i due trovo che il primo fosse nettamente superiore per svariati motivi, ciò non toglie che aveva di certo responsabilità varie anche negli insabbiamenti....va bene.non pensavo di certo di sollevarlo da questo


----------



## iosonoio (11 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che di questi tempi lasciare un posto fisso così ben pagato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma mi sta benissimo quello che dici; fra i due trovo che il primo fosse nettamente superiore per svariati motivi, ciò non toglie che aveva di certo responsabilità varie anche negli insabbiamenti....va bene.non pensavo di certo di sollevarlo da questo



sai cosa?
io credo che tutti i pontefici, come tutti i capi di stato, abbiano il loro scheletri nell'armadio o comunque le loro zone d'ombra
essendo stato GPII il primo papa veramente mediatico, è inevitabile che di lui siano stati esaltati e ricordati meglio gli aspetti più consoni a rivalutare la chiesa come istituzione
ormai nell'immaginario collettivo questi aspetti di Wojtyla sono _blindati 

_


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ma pensare solo che forse non ha più voglia data l'età 
non è possibile?
Poi insomma nel suo ha portato questa innovazione 
che male fa ....credo nessuno...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Certo che di questi tempi lasciare un posto fisso così ben pagato...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai cosa?
> io credo che tutti i pontefici, come tutti i capi di stato, abbiano il loro scheletri nell'armadio o comunque le loro zone d'ombra
> essendo stato GPII il primo papa veramente mediatico, è inevitabile che di lui siano stati esaltati e ricordati meglio gli aspetti più consoni a rivalutare la chiesa come istituzione
> ormai nell'immaginario collettivo questi aspetti di Wojtyla sono _blindati
> ...


sono abbastanza d'accordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Certo che di questi tempi lasciare un posto fisso così ben pagato...


Tranquillo, rimane cardinale, perdipiù decano. Non finisce sotto ad un ponte.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

ma che senso aveva vedere affacciato alla finestra Wojtyla che malato veniva aiutato per muovere la mano. che senso aveva vedere soffrire un uomo alla finestra. che senso avrebbe rivedere un papa malato alla finestra.

che poi, questo è quello che vogliono farci sapere, ma i giochi di potere non è lecito conoscerli.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquillo, rimane cardinale, perdipiù decano. Non finisce sotto ad un ponte.



ho appena sentito che stanno restaurando un convento, in vaticano, di clausura per farci i suoi appartamenti e quelli del suo entourage. Lui ovviamente non sarà in clausura ma potrà godere di tutta la libertà che vuole.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho appena sentito che stanno restaurando un convento, in vaticano, di clausura per farci i suoi appartamenti e quelli del suo entourage. Lui ovviamente non sarà in clausura ma potrà godere di tutta la libertà che vuole.


lo riempiranno di ragazzini???


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lo riempiranno di ragazzini???


Visti i suoi gusti non credo. Penso gatti.


----------



## sparta_cus (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/02/11/news/papa_lascia-52388156/?ref=HREA-1
> inaudito


A sto punto non si può neanche più dire che.... "Morto un Papa se ne fa un altro"....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma che senso aveva vedere affacciato alla finestra Wojtyla che malato veniva aiutato per muovere la mano. che senso aveva vedere soffrire un uomo alla finestra. che senso avrebbe rivedere un papa malato alla finestra.
> 
> che poi, questo è quello che vogliono farci sapere, ma i giochi di potere non è lecito conoscerli.


non chiederlo a me, non sono certo io ad assurgere il martirio a valore di fede.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero. Ma immagino che oggi partiranno servizi a raffica sul prossimo papabile



Voto Berlusconi!!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Quante cose che imparo*

Eh si quante.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> A sto punto non si può neanche più dire che.... "Morto un Papa se ne fa un altro"....


infatti:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti:rotfl:


Simy... non è che mi presteresti Yumetta per andare a casa? se riesco a convincere anche i 3 lupi siberiani che vedo dalla finestra sono a posto. Dì a Yuma che i lupi siberiani sono dei gran fighi:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

ulisse salta tra la neve come un capriolo...è irresistibile col tartufo bianco:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ulisse salta tra la neve come un capriolo...è irresistibile col tartufo bianco:mrgreen:


chissà che bello... me lo mandi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chissà che bello... me lo mandi?:mrgreen:


ok, gli metto un mignon di grappa al collo  e lo mando:singleeye:



e non dite che siamo ot...è un pastore tedesco!


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy... non è che mi presteresti Yumetta per andare a casa? se riesco a convincere anche i 3 lupi siberiani che vedo dalla finestra sono a posto. Dì a Yuma che i lupi siberiani sono dei gran fighi:mrgreen:



ma certo!
yuma adora la neve!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, gli metto un mignon di grappa al collo e lo mando:singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> e non dite che siamo ot...è un pastore tedesco!


gradirei barricata:mrgreen: grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma certo!
> yuma adora la neve!
> 
> View attachment 6538


no, il tartufino bianco anche lei:inlovenon pensavo di usarlo)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> peccato non porti alla caduta della chiesa..


cerca di leggere fra le righe e scopri alcune freccette, camuffate dall'ignoranza di chi ha tradotto. vorrei vedere il testo originale che purtroppo (ancora) non si trova ... perché ovviamente dovranno ancora ripulirlo dal veleno.

infine penso è abbastanza attendibile la profezia di Malachia, ma in genere. la crisi colpisce anche il potere ... e meno male!


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, il tartufino bianco anche lei:inlovenon pensavo di usarlo)


guardala qua


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guardala qua
> 
> View attachment 6539


troppo bella


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppo bella


:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guardala qua
> 
> View attachment 6539


ammmore:inlove:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Il papa si dimette.*

Zia sbri questa è per te...e tu sai perché


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Zia sbri questa è per te...e tu sai perché View attachment 6540


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Zia sbri questa è per te...e tu sai perché View attachment 6540



Oddio 
la vedo talmente piccola che per un attimo 
in bocca pensavo avesse un femore:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oddio
> la vedo talmente piccola che per un attimo
> in bocca pensavo avesse un femore:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oddio
> la vedo talmente piccola che per un attimo
> in bocca pensavo avesse un femore:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Il cane di mia sorella che è come Yuma
ha il vizio di andare a caccia e ogni tanto (spesso) arriva a casa con dei pezzi di 
caprioli o cervi uccisi dai lupi dietro casa 
E ha la stessa faccia....


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il cane di mia sorella che è come Yuma
> ha il vizio di andare a caccia e ogni tanto (spesso) arriva a casa con dei pezzi di
> caprioli o cervi uccisi dai lupi dietro casa
> E ha la stessa faccia....



si ma a Roma dove va a caccia??? nei cassonetti? :rotfl:
giusto un femore umano potrebbe essere....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il cane di mia sorella che è come Yuma
> ha il vizio di andare a caccia e ogni tanto (spesso) arriva a casa con dei pezzi di
> caprioli o cervi uccisi dai lupi dietro casa
> E ha la stessa faccia....


sicura sicura che siano cervi ungulati?:mrgreen: non avevano attaccata alla zampa una ventiquattr'ore? Sono dettagli che a volte ...:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guardala qua
> 
> View attachment 6539


è bellissima!


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> è bellissima!


grazie


----------



## Hellseven (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarà parente di J and bì? :rofl: ciao ciao.


Complimenti, bellissima (J&B non me voglia ....) :mrgreen::mexican::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Complimenti, bellissima (J&B non me voglia ....) :mrgreen::mexican::rotfl:



Thank's :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Lunga telefonata ieri sera del conte in vaticano.
Confermano che non ho ancora il potere di designare il prossimo papa.

Con Ratzy, dato che siamo in vecchie conoscenze, si è discusso per lui, la necessità di chiudersi pure lui in una torre autoreferenziale, che appunto con l'età vuole stare chieto.

Mi ha detto che neanche per lui vanno bene le dinamiche di gruppo ed era appunto stanco di fare il moderatore, e si è dimesso dalla moderazione attiva per tornare ai soi hobbies e ai suoi libri.

Del resto gli avevo detto che il potere lo avrebbe logorato no? 
Bellissime comunque le sue catechesi sui santi francescani.

Ma mi ha pure detto che adesso vuole stare su twitter e giocare a ruzzle...insomma lui i contributi li ha versati tutti...e vuole una degna pension.

Poi era stufo di reprimersi pur di cercare di far contenti tutti...

E' dura a sforzarsi sempre di fare il buono...anche con le serpi in seno...

Però sarebbe fico un papato laico...

Per poi tirare gli sberleffi e dire....

Come si sta sul soglio pontificio eh?

Come si sta?

Comunque io voglio un papa extraeuriopeo...
Voglio un cinesino piccolo e giallo...

Che è ora di finirla...con tutte queste pagliacciate...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lunga telefonata ieri sera del conte in vaticano.
> Confermano che non ho ancora il potere di designare il prossimo papa.
> 
> Con Ratzy, dato che siamo in vecchie conoscenze, si è discusso per lui, la necessità di chiudersi pure lui in una torre autoreferenziale, che appunto con l'età vuole stare chieto.
> ...



Conte! se proprio hai necessità di voler o dover parlare nuovamente con il papa, dimmelo che gli telefono e gli faccio una proposta che non potrà rifiutare; capito mi hai vero!?


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

ieri si scherzava con il film di moretti,habemus papam...ma in fondo mi pare che il regista abbia colto una grande verità e un lato umano comprensibile: di fronte ad una responsabilità immensa ci si può sentire angosciati.
in realtà ,quella di ratzinger è una scelta a doppia lettura: grande umiltà o mancanza di abnegazione (rispetto a wojtyla...il quale è stato arrogante o martire?).


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte! se proprio hai necessità di voler o dover parlare nuovamente con il papa, dimmelo che gli telefono e gli faccio una proposta che non potrà rifiutare; capito mi hai vero!?


Capito io ho!

Lui è un uomo molto sensibile comunque.
E neanche si possono immaginare le sofferenze e i dispiaceri che ha avuto.
A me sembra comunque che non abbia affossato un fico secco.
E denunciato parecchie cosette scomode.
Divenendo così inviso a molti dei suoi.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri si scherzava con il film di moretti,habemus papam...ma in fondo mi pare che il regista abbia colto una grande verità e un lato umano comprensibile: di fronte ad una responsabilità immensa ci si può sentire angosciati.
> in realtà ,quella di ratzinger è una scelta a doppia lettura: grande umiltà o mancanza di abnegazione (rispetto a wojtyla...il quale è stato arrogante o martire?).


Due uomini diversi.
Ratzinger è un teologo. Uomo di fede.
GipiII era un pastore e uomo di azione.
La scelta di Raztzi, a mio avviso è dettata da enorme intelligenza strategica.
Quella di sapersi ritirare al momento giusto per lasciar spazio a chi può fare meglio e di più.
GIpi non è stato nè arrogante nè martire, anzi, ma solo testone e integralista fino in fondo.
Gipi si è lasciato andare a mostrare la sua sofferenza umana avvicinando così tutte le persone malate e che soffrono, non c'era niente di ieratico in gipi.
Razti non riuscirebbe mai a mostrarsi in pubblico con un tubo in gola.
E forse ha salvato sè stesso, sapendo bene di non avere quei peli nello stomaco di Gipi.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capito io ho!
> 
> Lui è un uomo molto sensibile comunque.
> E neanche si possono immaginare le sofferenze e i dispiaceri che ha avuto.
> ...



Quali siano i motivi non ha importanza, ha fatto una scelta. Noi e tutti giustamente oppure no diremo la nostra in ogni senso, è il papa è normale che accada è normale tutto. E' un'evento storico e come tale avrà i suoi risvolti, ora e nel futuro.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

a posto:mrgreen:in fondo la storia è roba inutile





Ultimo ha detto:


> *Quali siano i motivi non ha importanza,* ha fatto una scelta. Noi e tutti giustamente oppure no diremo la nostra in ogni senso, è il papa è normale che accada è normale tutto. E' un'evento storico e come tale avrà i suoi risvolti, ora e nel futuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

Io voto il Conte al trono pontificio. Così torneremmo indietro di almeno un sei secoli, e non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a posto:mrgreen:in fondo la storia è roba inutile



Il papa è un uomo Minerva. Un po di rispetto per l'uomo no? 

E comunque qualsiasi sia stata la tua interpretazione alla mia frase, ti ricordo che rimane mia, e non volevo trasmettere il messaggio che tu hai dato a quello che io ho scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Conte*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quali siano i motivi non ha importanza, ha fatto una scelta. Noi e tutti giustamente oppure no diremo la nostra in ogni senso, è il papa è normale che accada è normale tutto. E' un'evento storico e come tale avrà i suoi risvolti, ora e nel futuro.


Secondo te quello che ho scritto, dice che la storia è inutile? 

Però conte non rispondermi sulla frase ! quali siano i motivi non ha importanza" rispondimi su tutto, visto che era un discorso e non soltanto una frase nerettata.

Grazie Conte in anticipo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il papa è un uomo Minerva. Un po di rispetto per l'uomo no?
> 
> E comunque qualsiasi sia stata la tua interpretazione alla mia frase, ti ricordo che rimane mia, e non volevo trasmettere il messaggio che tu hai dato a quello che io ho scritto.


 ma non capisco perché non si possa parlarne e sviscerare quanto più ci piace l'argomento...è un uomo, è anche quello che stavo dicendo, volendo si può continuare o no?
che palle con questa storia dell'interpretazione, ultimo...dai , facciamo le cose semplici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri si scherzava con il film di moretti,habemus papam...ma in fondo mi pare che il regista abbia colto una grande verità e un lato umano comprensibile: di fronte ad una responsabilità immensa ci si può sentire angosciati.
> in realtà ,quella di ratzinger è una scelta a doppia lettura: grande umiltà o mancanza di abnegazione (rispetto a wojtyla...il quale è stato arrogante o martire?).


a me questa cosa ha dato da pensare. Tutte le volte che ho sentito dire che Dio assegna le prove che siamo in grado di affrontare, anzi, meglio, che non dà croci che non siamo in grado di portare. Perchè questa è una parte importante del pensiero cattolico, accettare quello che avviene per volontà divina fino al sacrificio estremo, in quanto prova di fede.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voto il Conte al trono pontificio. Così torneremmo indietro di almeno un sei secoli, e non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.



Lo scrissi pagine fa, io voto Berlusconi. :mrgreen:

Scusami conte ma nsomma eh! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non capisco perché non si possa parlarne e sviscerare quanto più ci piace l'argomento...è un uomo, è anche quello che stavo dicendo, volendo si può continuare o no?
> che palle con questa storia dell'interpretazione, ultimo...dai , facciamo le cose semplici.



Minerva, anche tu come tutti? precisa precisa? Eh ma in circa tre minuti mi hai messo in bocca cose mai scritte eh!

Mai detto che la storia è inutile, mai detto che non se ne possa parlare, anzi ho proprio scritto che ognuno dirà la sua e che è un'evento storico. 

Nsomma Minerva che dobbiamo fa? scleriamo? :mrgreen: vecchi diventiamo eh! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva, anche tu come tutti? precisa precisa? Eh ma in circa tre minuti mi hai messo in bocca cose mai scritte eh!
> 
> Mai detto che la storia è inutile, mai detto che non se ne possa parlare, anzi ho proprio scritto che ognuno dirà la sua e che è un'evento storico.
> 
> Nsomma Minerva che dobbiamo fa? scleriamo? :mrgreen: vecchi diventiamo eh! :rotfl:


guarda, forse rileggendo ti ho equivocato, pardon


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda, forse rileggendo ti ho equivocato, pardon


Bhe allora quiete fu, e non perchè è quiete che ti mando dei fiori virtuali, non lo invio, li mando soltanto metaforicamente, sono profumati e molto colorati, un bel mazzo di fiori per una donna speciale.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voto il Conte al trono pontificio. Così torneremmo indietro di almeno un sei secoli, e non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.


Mia prima mossa
Sacerdozio alle donne.
E direi loro tanto a voi piace tanto predicare.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo te quello che ho scritto, dice che la storia è inutile?
> 
> Però conte non rispondermi sulla frase ! quali siano i motivi non ha importanza" rispondimi su tutto, visto che era un discorso e non soltanto una frase nerettata.
> 
> Grazie Conte in anticipo.


No.
Sei tu che ti fai cuccare dai giochini di Minerva. No?
Se fai come me...
Stai un po' distante
loro non possono cuccarti no?

A Minerva è sempre piaciuto no strumentalizzare no?

Ma scemo chi ci casca no?

Siamo uomini o pezzi da carta maschicida?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non capisco perché non si possa parlarne e sviscerare quanto più ci piace l'argomento...è un uomo, è anche quello che stavo dicendo, volendo si può continuare o no?
> che palle con questa storia dell'interpretazione, ultimo...dai , facciamo le cose semplici.


Non ci cascare ultimo....occhio...eccola...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me questa cosa ha dato da pensare. Tutte le volte che ho sentito dire che Dio assegna le prove che siamo in grado di affrontare, anzi, meglio, che non dà croci che non siamo in grado di portare. Perchè questa è una parte importante del pensiero cattolico, accettare quello che avviene per volontà divina fino al sacrificio estremo, in quanto prova di fede.


Beh un conto sono i detti...
Che ci dicono per darci coraggio e consolarci...
Della serie aiutati che Dio ti aiuta...

Ma porca miseria
Uno casso a 80 passa anni non ha diritto di star chieto?


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

comunque pare che si sia operato al cuore poco tempo fa, in silenzio, in una clinica romana


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

Magari dopo il "pastore tedesco" ci arriva un levriero afghano!

Paura Conte?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh un conto sono i detti...
> Che ci dicono per darci coraggio e consolarci...
> Della serie aiutati che Dio ti aiuta...
> 
> ...


una donna dopo 20 anni di matrmonio non ha diritto a divorziare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me questa cosa ha dato da pensare. Tutte le volte che ho sentito dire che Dio assegna le prove che siamo in grado di affrontare, anzi, meglio, che non dà croci che non siamo in grado di portare. Perchè questa è una parte importante del pensiero cattolico, accettare quello che avviene per volontà divina fino al sacrificio estremo, in quanto prova di fede.


Ci si può rispondere a queste baggianate visitanto un reparto oncologico infantile........


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una donna dopo 20 anni di matrmonio non ha diritto a divorziare?:mrgreen:


SI.
Così lui è libero di trovarsi una nuova moglie che ha vent'anni meno di lui no?
Voglio dire...
Ok finchè morte non ci separi...
Ma non significa finchè tu non mi uccidi con la carta maschicida no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Così lui è libero di trovarsi una nuova moglie che ha vent'anni meno di lui no?
> Voglio dire...
> Ok finchè morte non ci separi...
> Ma non significa finchè tu non mi uccidi con la carta maschicida no?


svicola, svicola.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voto il Conte al trono pontificio. Così torneremmo indietro di almeno un sei secoli, e non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.


La fine della chiesa,ciulade a nastro,in chiesa tutti nudi,porcate ovunque,vergini stuprate....!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> svicola, svicola.



le legge è uguale per tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

ma vi hanno sconvolto davvero  queste dimissioni
A me zero...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma vi hanno sconvolto davvero queste dimissioni
> A me zero...


Io l'ho inserita nella lista delle notizie di cui non me ne frega un emerito cazzo. Ma oramai danno quasi solo quelle.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Io l'ho inserita nella lista delle notizie di cui non me ne frega un emerito cazzo*. Ma oramai danno quasi solo quelle.




mi copi le battute?:mrgreen:



Fai bene comunque anch'io l'ho inserita li


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

capisco che possa non interessare ma rimane un fatto di certa rilevanza mondiale.
poi liberi voi di pensare quello che volete.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri si scherzava con il film di moretti,habemus papam...ma in fondo mi pare che il regista abbia colto una grande verità e un lato umano comprensibile: di fronte ad una responsabilità immensa ci si può sentire angosciati.
> in realtà ,quella di ratzinger è una scelta a doppia lettura: grande umiltà o mancanza di abnegazione (rispetto a wojtyla...il quale è stato arrogante o martire?).


scusate, io sono profanissima (l'aggettivo non l'ho scelto a caso :mrgreen ma solo a me pare una bestemmia? (io che parlo di bestemmie, poi...pure). Il soglio papale è un mandato di dio (ed è a vita). Rinunciare, abdicare, equivale a sconfessare il giudizio e la scelta di dio. A me parrebbe grave, intollerabilmente grave, se fossi cattolica. Quanto a me, raderei al suolo il Vaticano dopo aver requisito i beni artistici, dunque in genere un papa vale l'altro, però questo mi pare addirittura peggiore di altri.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi copi le battute?:mrgreen:
> 
> Fai bene comunque anch'io l'ho inserita li


Hanno rilasciato il copyright 




Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che possa non interessare ma rimane un fatto di certa rilevanza mondiale.
> poi liberi voi di pensare quello che volete.


è proprio questo il problema. Non dovrebbe.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che possa non interessare ma rimane un fatto di certa rilevanza mondiale.
> poi liberi voi di pensare quello che volete.




Cambia qualcosa nella tua vita 
se il papa c'è o non c'è?


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Hanno rilasciato il copyright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però lo è.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa nella tua vita
> se il papa c'è o non c'è?


ok, ma questo che vuol dire? Nella tua vita personale diretta, cambiano poche cose al cambiare della politica internazionale, ma allora?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, ma questo che vuol dire? Nella tua vita personale diretta, cambiano poche cose al cambiare della politica internazionale, ma allora?



Vuol dire che non peggiora n'è migliora il mio stato di vita 
Ma forse mi sfuggono alcune cose 
prova a spiegarle....


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa nella tua vita
> se il papa c'è o non c'è?


anche quando è caduto il muro di berlino per me non è cambiato nulla


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Quindi*

Il papa è una persona che ha superato gli 80anni,le sue condizioni di salute sono molto gravi,mi chiedo cosa ci sia di strano nel fare un passo indietro.Bisogna proprio essere delle teste di cazzo rare per non arrivare a capire una cosa così semplice.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vuol dire che non peggiora n'è migliora il mio stato di vita
> Ma forse mi sfuggono alcune cose
> prova a spiegarle....


veramente ho confermato la cosa, ma continuo a non capire. Direttamente, quotidianamente, pochissimo di ciò che acade nel mondo ti cambia le cose. Te le cambierà, ma nel tempo, non certo immediatamente. Che vuol dire, che non te ne devi interessare? Cioè, che ciò che non ti tange nel tuo piccolo non è roba di cui occuparsi? Io non la vedo così, anzi. Io credo che ciò che accade nel mondo (e il papato è una parte consistente di quel mondo) sia una cosa della quale occuparsi ben più della nostra vita minuta. Le ricadute sono meno immediate del rincaro del prezzo del pane, sicuro, ma sono altrettanto, se non di più, devastanti. Se sapessi cosa ha fatto (e cosa farà) il mondo cattolico alla scuola, ad esempio...


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il papa è una persona che ha superato gli 80anni,le sue condizioni di salute sono molto gravi,mi chiedo cosa ci sia di strano nel fare un passo indietro.Bisogna proprio essere delle teste di cazzo rare per non arrivare a capire una cosa così semplice.


ho capito.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa nella tua vita
> se il papa c'è o non c'è?


Madonna Lunaprena, a te se non va a fuoco il bosco dietro casa non te ne frega di null'altro che di Uomini e Donne e del Conte. Va bene, mica no, ma se evitassi di sottolinearlo appena puoi sarebbe meglio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche quando è caduto il muro di berlino per me non è cambiato nulla


esatto. Intendevo questo. E anche altro, perché in realtà, i cambiamenti si propagano poi come le onde, sia quelli negativi che quelli positivi. Il mondo è uno, e noi ci abitiamo, ne facciamo parte. Altrimenti, al prossimo ghetto e al prossimo lager gireremo la testa per non vederlo, ancora e ancora.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito.


Non mi riferivo certo a te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito.


io no. Non ci voleva un genio a prevedere che nella ultima parte della vechiaia, a occhio e croce, si sarebbe stati male (sempre che poi sia quello il vero motivo). Ha accettato di essere stato scelto dal suo invasivissimo dio, e adesso che non sta bene non gli piace più? S'io fossi dio, lo brucerei, ma tant'è. Per me. Poi, me ne frega poco.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo certo a te.


direi a tutti coloro i quali pensano che non sia la regola che un papa si dimetta in quanto vecchio


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Lunaprena, a te se non va a fuoco il bosco dietro casa non te ne frega di null'altro che di Uomini e Donne e del Conte. Va bene, mica no, ma se evitassi di sottolinearlo appena puoi sarebbe meglio.



Sarebbe meglio per cosa 
Sto cercando di capire


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi a tutti coloro i quali pensano che non sia la regola che un papa si dimetta in quanto vecchio



però un papa teoricamente dovrebbe portare la croce fino alla morte...teoricamente


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarebbe meglio per cosa
> Sto cercando di capire


Un po' per tutti. Hai capito?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente ho confermato la cosa, ma continuo a non capire. Direttamente, quotidianamente, pochissimo di ciò che acade nel mondo ti cambia le cose. Te le cambierà, ma nel tempo, non certo immediatamente. Che vuol dire, che non te ne devi interessare? Cioè, che ciò che non ti tange nel tuo piccolo non è roba di cui occuparsi? Io non la vedo così, anzi. Io credo che ciò che accade nel mondo (e il papato è una parte consistente di quel mondo) sia una cosa della quale occuparsi ben più della nostra vita minuta. Le ricadute sono meno immediate del rincaro del prezzo del pane, sicuro, ma sono altrettanto, se non di più, devastanti. Se sapessi cosa ha fatto (e cosa farà) il mondo cattolico alla scuola, ad esempio...



No io ho detto che le dimissioni del papa non mi cambiano la vita...
e sto cercando di capire come potrebbe influenzare le sorti del mondo questa decisione...

E come ce ne dovremo occupare 
scusa la mia ignoranza


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un po' per tutti. Hai capito?




no scusa non ci arrivo 
spiega meglio
però parla per te 
a meno che tu non sia stato eletto portavoce di tutta la comunità...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No io ho detto che le dimissioni del papa non mi cambiano la vita...
> e sto cercando di capire come potrebbe influenzare le sorti del mondo questa decisione...
> 
> E come ce ne dovremo occupare
> scusa la mia ignoranza


occuparsene nel senso di informarsi, da più fonti, verificarle per quel che si può, discuterne. Vigilare criticamente ciò che accade. Sapere, discutere, controllare, verificare, cercare di capire cosa accade. Resistenza. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no scusa non ci arrivo
> spiega meglio
> però parla per te
> a meno che tu non sia stato eletto portavoce di tutta la comunità...


Eh, magari mi eleggeranno araldo papale del Forum, chi lo sa. Comunque non fa nulla, tanto il bosco sta dov'è, tutto sommato.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

eh sì, pare non ce l'abbia fatta.non è che son qui a difendere ratzinger ...non l'ho mai sopportato, sono atea ed ho già un altropastore tedesco assai molesto





Simy ha detto:


> però un papa teoricamente dovrebbe portare la croce fino alla morte...teoricamente


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, magari mi eleggeranno araldo papale del Forum, chi lo sa. Comunque non fa nulla, tanto il bosco sta dov'è, tutto sommato.


io voglio fare la papessa:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

resistere, resistere, resistere:mrgreen:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> occuparsene nel senso di informarsi, da più fonti, verificarle per quel che si può, discuterne. Vigilare criticamente ciò che accade. Sapere, discutere, controllare, verificare, cercare di capire cosa accade. Resistenza. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì, pare non ce l'abbia fatta.non è che son qui a difendere ratzinger ...non l'ho mai sopportato, sono atea ed ho già un altropastore tedesco assai molesto


idem...con l'unica differenza che ho un rottweiler...sempre tedesco è:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> resistere, resistere, resistere:mrgreen:


:amici:


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì, pare non ce l'abbia fatta.non è che son qui a difendere ratzinger ...non l'ho mai sopportato, sono atea ed ho già un altropastore tedesco assai molesto



c'era una battuta carina che ho letto nel giorno della memoria:

il papa ricorda gli orrori del nazismo...anche a me...


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> c'era una battuta carina che ho letto nel giorno della memoria:
> 
> il papa ricorda gli orrori del nazismo...anche a me...


:mrgreen:
comunque difficile trovarlo simpatico , con le sue babbucce ed il camauro:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Cit :  

Ratzinger ha fissato le sue dimissioni per il 28 Febbraio 2013. Cercherà comunque di morire prima.
Toccanti le parole di comiato : " Scusate ragazzi ho conosciuto un troione!"

Fine Cit.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/02/11/news/papa_lascia-52388156/?ref=HREA-1
> inaudito



Comunque non si capisce da dove venga tutto 'sto vostro stupore per un Papa che scende dal trono che fu di Pietro.
E' previsto dall'ordinamento vaticano,ed e' la sesta volta che succede.
Erano 598 anni che non accadeva,e allora?
Il suo predecessore e' stato li' fino alla fine,e allora?
Vi spaventa cosi' tanto uno che,rispettando alla lettera le leggi e senza ledere nessun diritto,fa un gesto inusuale?
E' cosi' sconvolgente uno che bela in fa diesis invece di uniformarsi al resto del gregge che va sempre e comunque in si bemolle?
Roba da pazzi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Comunque non si capisce da dove venga tutto 'sto vostro stupore per un Papa che scende dal trono che fu di Pietro.
> E' previsto dall'ordinamento vaticano,ed e' la sesta volta che succede.
> Erano 598 anni che non accadeva,e allora?
> Il suo predecessore e' stato li' fino alla fine,e allora?
> ...


va bene:miiiii:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Comunque non si capisce da dove venga tutto 'sto vostro stupore per un Papa che scende dal trono che fu di Pietro.
> E' previsto dall'ordinamento vaticano,ed e' la sesta volta che succede.
> Erano 598 anni che non accadeva,e allora?
> Il suo predecessore e' stato li' fino alla fine,e allora?
> ...




qualche post prima c'è la risposta a tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Comunque non si capisce da dove venga tutto 'sto vostro stupore per un Papa che scende dal trono che fu di Pietro.
> E' previsto dall'ordinamento vaticano,ed e' la sesta volta che succede.
> Erano 598 anni che non accadeva,e allora?
> Il suo predecessore e' stato li' fino alla fine,e allora?
> ...



perchè magari non è una cosa usuale
durante le nostre vite magari capiterà una volta, come la cometa di halley


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

*madonna*

una apre un 3d per discutere di un fatto di attualità, c'è modo per tutti di apportare quello che si sa

magari quello che sa minerva non lo so io o quello che non sa occhiverdi lo sa ultimo
ognuno legge e si fa un'idea

si chiama: incrementare le proprie conoscenze, esplorare criticamente la realtà che ci circonda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> occuparsene nel senso di informarsi, da più fonti, verificarle per quel che si può, discuterne. Vigilare criticamente ciò che accade. Sapere, discutere, controllare, verificare, cercare di capire cosa accade. Resistenza. :mrgreen:



ecco, brava


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una apre un 3d per discutere di un fatto di attualità, c'è modo per tutti di apportare quello che si sa
> 
> magari quello che sa minerva non lo so io o quello che non sa occhiverdi lo sa ultimo
> ognuno legge e si fa un'idea
> ...


Io ad esempio non sapevo fosse gravemente malato, anzi il portavoce ha decisamente smentito questa cosa e pure chi l'ha incontrato di recente. Certo ha 85 anni e non può fare i salti mortali all'indietro, di 85enni in perfetta salute ce ne sono pochi. Oscuro, che continua a parlare di condizioni gravi, avrà altre info, sicuramente: se avesse una malattia degenerativa del sistema nervoso, ad esempio, il suo gesto avrebbe un significato ben specifico.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

ma se per caso dovesse pentirsi, che succede?

:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una apre un 3d per discutere di un fatto di attualità, c'è modo per tutti di apportare quello che si sa
> 
> magari quello che sa minerva non lo so io o quello che non sa occhiverdi lo sa ultimo
> ognuno legge e si fa un'idea
> ...



Fin qui sono daccordo
ma cosa può cambiare nel mondo ,nella chiesa questo fatto di attualità
non riesco a capirlo
Io penso nulla 
Ma che si ne sa più di me magari me lo può spiegare no?
Si dimette e allora?
Come un qualsiasi essere umano mortale che non riesce più a svelgere 
al meglio le sue mansioni
Trovo più sconvolgente il ritorno di berlusconi o il prof. che non molla...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se per caso dovesse pentirsi, che succede?
> 
> :mrgreen:


fa un sondaggio e poi decide se ripresentarsi:mrgreen:


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fin qui sono daccordo
> ma cosa può cambiare nel mondo ,nella chiesa questo fatto di attualità
> non riesco a capirlo
> Si dimette e allora?
> ...



come mai i politici che non mollano ti stupiscono?


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fa un sondaggio e poi decide se ripresentarsi:mrgreen:



ma io intendevo a livello cosmico
un papa che si pente di non essere più papa
che dicono i maya?:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Febbraio 2013)

Se devo essere sincero, ho appreso la notizia con una certa emozione indefinibile.
Sarà perchè mi è sempre piaciuta un certo tipo di storia, ed anche prima di ieri una mezza idea su chi fosse (ad esempio) gregorio decimosecondo ce l'avevo, ma quando ho sentito la notizia per radio (ed ero da solo in macchina) mi è scivolato fuori il commento "Cose grosse!"...

Da qualsiasi parte la si veda, credo che sia comunque una scelta che merita molto rispetto.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> come mai i politici che non mollano ti stupiscono?



non ho detto che mi stupiscono 
ma che mi sconvolgono...
ma tantè siamo a carnevale 
e a carnevale ogni scherzo vale 
peccato che tutti sti scherzi li paghiamo noi


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se per caso dovesse pentirsi, che succede?
> 
> :mrgreen:


 un bel "raga ci ho ripensato" dal balcone e tutto a posto:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un bel "raga ci ho ripensato" dal balcone e tutto a posto:mrgreen:



"rraka, ci ho ripenzato" :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un bel "raga ci ho ripensato" dal balcone e tutto a posto:mrgreen:


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


>


ne stanno girando di bellissime


----------



## geko (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne stanno girando di bellissime


Sì, ma le _'toscanate_' sono le migliori!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche quando è caduto il muro di berlino per me non è cambiato nulla


Hai voglia...
Mica abitavi a Berlino Est eh?
Ma al comodo calduccio
di un paese democratico no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia...
> Mica abitavi a Berlino Est eh?
> Ma al comodo calduccio
> di un paese democratico no?


sai che non ne stai azzeccando una con me ,ultimamente?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, io sono profanissima (l'aggettivo non l'ho scelto a caso :mrgreen ma solo a me pare una bestemmia? (io che parlo di bestemmie, poi...pure). Il soglio papale è un mandato di dio (ed è a vita). Rinunciare, abdicare, equivale a sconfessare il giudizio e la scelta di dio. A me parrebbe grave, intollerabilmente grave, se fossi cattolica. Quanto a me, raderei al suolo il Vaticano dopo aver requisito i beni artistici, dunque in genere un papa vale l'altro, però questo mi pare addirittura peggiore di altri.


Ma mi spieghi perchè sei così anticattolica?
Che t'hanno fatto i pretacci?
Accoppato il gatto?
La suora all'asilo te menava?

Ma io dico
Almeno avete letto con attenzione il testo che Ratzi ha composto per l'occasione?

Del resto 
Giovanni 21,15-19

15 Quand'ebbero mangiato, Gesù disse a Simon Pietro: «Simone di Giovanni, mi ami tu più di costoro?». Gli rispose: «Certo, Signore, tu lo sai che ti amo». Gli disse: «Pasci i miei agnelli». 16 Gli disse di nuovo: «Simone di Giovanni, mi ami?». Gli rispose: «Certo, Signore, tu lo sai che ti amo». Gli disse: «Pasci le mie pecorelle». 17 Gli disse per la terza volta: «Simone di Giovanni, mi ami?». Pietro rimase addolorato che per la terza volta gli dicesse: Mi ami?, e gli disse: «Signore, tu sai tutto; tu sai che ti amo». Gli rispose Gesù: «Pasci le mie pecorelle. 18 In verità, in verità ti dico: quando eri più giovane ti cingevi la veste da solo, e andavi dove volevi; ma quando sarai vecchio tenderai le tue mani, e un altro ti cingerà la veste e ti porterà dove tu non vuoi». 19 Questo gli disse per indicare con quale morte egli avrebbe glorificato Dio. E detto questo aggiunse: «Seguimi».


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Lunaprena, a te se non va a fuoco il bosco dietro casa non te ne frega di null'altro che di Uomini e Donne e del Conte. Va bene, mica no, ma se evitassi di sottolinearlo appena puoi sarebbe meglio.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
A me sembra che a lei frega prima di sè stessa...
E' molto contiana nel dire
Prima devo stare bene io.
Sto bene io, il mondo si fotta!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, magari mi eleggeranno araldo papale del Forum, chi lo sa. Comunque non fa nulla, tanto il bosco sta dov'è, tutto sommato.


Se mi fanno papa...
Tu sarai Cardinale...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ne stai azzeccando una con me ,ultimamente?:mrgreen:


Come si sta dall'altra parte? Eh?
Come si sta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> A me sembra che a lei frega prima di sè stessa...
> E' molto contiana nel dire
> Prima devo stare bene io.
> Sto bene io, il mondo si fotta!



Mi pare un po' improbabile riuscire a " salvare il mondo"
se non si sta bene con se stessi
Se questo è tanto vale dimettersi 
e non dire solo ciao cciao piagnucolando 
per poi tornare indietro sui propri passi ....


uè....uè ...
le galine am beccu....


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come si sta dall'altra parte? Eh?
> Come si sta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bene , grazie.domani vedrai che ti tolgono la camicina dalle maniche lunghe e vengo a trovarti:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi spieghi perchè sei così anticattolica?
> Che t'hanno fatto i pretacci?
> Accoppato il gatto?
> La suora all'asilo te menava?
> ...


Appunto. Non lo dico mica io, eh? per me va benissimo. E' solo un filino incoerente con 2000 annucci di glorificazioni di martiri, martìri, sopportare, patire, mortificare e morire per fede. E dubito che d'ora in poi a nessuno venga in mente, alla bisogna, che quando un sacrificio CI APPARE troppo grande, ci si possa rifiutare di compierlo. Come a me sembra normalissimo, invero.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto. Non lo dico mica io, eh? per me va benissimo. E' solo un filino incoerente con 2000 annucci di glorificazioni di martiri, martìri, sopportare, patire, mortificare e morire per fede. E dubito che d'ora in poi a nessuno venga in mente, alla bisogna, che quando un sacrificio CI APPARE troppo grande, ci si possa rifiutare di compierlo. Come a me sembra normalissimo, invero.


Ma a nessuno viene in mente che sia una mossa intelligente?
E un atto di umiltà?
Io a sto giro passo 
perchè non ho i numeri nè le forze di portare avanti la chiesa in questo momento.
Ora noi credenti crediamo allo Spirito Santo.
E se lo Spirito Santo ha ispirato questo al papa: ben venga.

Del resto mica hanno prevalso le porte degli inferi no?

Ratzinger poi non è mai stato un papa, diciamo egocentrico.
Ha sempre spostato tutto sulla fede degli individui.

E magari non si sente più a posto, in coscienza, in questo ruolo.
Ma ha scelto di andare in convento e sarà vescovo emerito di Roma.

Poi ok
La cosa in sè desta scalpore no?

Per cui i media si sono scatenati.

SI scatenarono anche quando Silvio disse che scendeva in campo no?
QUando mai s'era visto un imprenditore a farsi politico?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a nessuno viene in mente che sia una mossa intelligente?
> E un atto di umiltà?
> Io a sto giro passo
> perchè non ho i numeri nè le forze di portare avanti la chiesa in questo momento.
> ...


Siamo tornati al deus ex machina, Conte? 
Svicola pure tutto a mancina, il pavimento è scivoloso.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto. Non lo dico mica io, eh? per me va benissimo. E' solo un filino incoerente con 2000 annucci di glorificazioni di martiri, martìri, sopportare, patire, mortificare e morire per fede. E dubito che d'ora in poi a nessuno venga in mente, alla bisogna, che quando un sacrificio CI APPARE troppo grande, ci si possa rifiutare di compierlo. Come a me sembra normalissimo, invero.


Il tuo discorso non è per niente peregrino, sbriciolata.
Ma come puoi notare: ogni argomento è buono per fare il muro di gomma.
E a farlo sono sempre i soliti tre: ultimo( poco, in questo caso, a dire il vero), il conte e lunapiena.

Chiuso l'ot, direi che ci sono molte faccende che non conosciamo che possono aver spinto alla decisione.
Mi viene in mente che Ratzinger, essendosi presentato come un papa diverso dal precedente ( ed essendo nella sostanza anche una persona diversa dal precedente) che non deve affrontare le stesse aree tematiche del precedente pontefice possa ritenere giusto uscire di scena anche in un altro modo: e questa potrebbe essere una riflessione di ordine "politico".
Non tutti sono chiamati al martirio, all'interno della chiesa, ognuno ha la sua particolare missione: questa come riflessione di ordine strettamente religioso


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi spieghi perchè sei così anticattolica?
> Che t'hanno fatto i pretacci?
> Accoppato il gatto?
> La suora all'asilo te menava?
> ...


più citi scritture che io abiuro e minor parte dei tuoi interventi leggo. Eppure te lo avevo detto...


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri si scherzava con il film di moretti,habemus papam...ma in fondo mi pare che il regista abbia colto una grande verità e un lato umano comprensibile: di fronte ad una responsabilità immensa ci si può sentire angosciati.
> in realtà ,quella di ratzinger è una scelta a doppia lettura: grande umiltà o mancanza di abnegazione (rispetto a wojtyla...il quale è stato arrogante o martire?).


"conosco" Ratzi per averlo sempre letto, prima che diventasse papa.
Ho studiato su alcuni suoi testi e ho continuato a "seguirlo" quando è diventato papa, pensando che...non ce l'avrebbe fatta.
Non per mancanza di abnegazione, assolutamente. Ne ha da vendere, ma...lui è un solitario. Uno studioso. Un "filosofo" che non interpretava la bibbia in base a come il suo predecessore, ma ha tentato di svecchiare alcune cose.
E' un uomo dalla visione, come dire, poco terrena e molto ultra.

Ratzi non ha semplicemente il pelo sullo stomaco.
E per questo mi spiace che abbia mollato.

Pur non essendo cattolica e pur essendo una mangia preti che non si devono manco avvicinare alla mia persona (tranne pochi eletti), credo che non sia nè umiltà ne mancanza di abnegazione.

Semplicemente c'è un limite allo schifo


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio fare la papessa:mrgreen:



saresti la seconda!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> "conosco" Ratzi per averlo sempre letto, prima che diventasse papa.
> Ho studiato su alcuni suoi testi e ho continuato a "seguirlo" quando è diventato papa, pensando che...non ce l'avrebbe fatta.
> Non per mancanza di abnegazione, assolutamente. Ne ha da vendere, ma...lui è un solitario. Uno studioso. Un "filosofo" che non interpretava la bibbia in base a come il suo predecessore, ma ha tentato di svecchiare alcune cose.
> E' un uomo dalla visione, come dire, poco terrena e molto ultra.
> ...


In questo senso si tratterebbe forse di un chiaro e forte messaggio di condanna, un prendere le distanze?


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> "conosco" Ratzi per averlo sempre letto, prima che diventasse papa.
> Ho studiato su alcuni suoi testi e ho continuato a "seguirlo" quando è diventato papa, pensando che...non ce l'avrebbe fatta.
> Non per mancanza di abnegazione, assolutamente. Ne ha da vendere, ma...lui è un solitario. Uno studioso. Un "filosofo" che non interpretava la bibbia in base a come il suo predecessore, ma ha tentato di svecchiare alcune cose.
> E' un uomo dalla visione, come dire, poco terrena e molto ultra.
> ...


complimenti.
che hai letto di ratzy?


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In questo senso si tratterebbe forse di un chiaro e forte messaggio di condanna, un prendere le distanze?


Si. In parte.
Giovanni P. sapeva benissimo che cosa stava succedendo, sapeva molto ma..tra i giri per il mondo e poi la malattia...tutto è stato "demandato" in altere mani.
Vogliamo parlare di Sodano? ruini? E company?

Ratzi ha fatto per la sua chiesa cose che giovanni paolo manco ci aveva pensato, e parlo di cose "politiche". Di Pulizia. Di apertura.

Per esempio.Tutti i pedofili preti che ratzi si è ritrovato in vaticano grazie a Giovanni P. che comunque ha sempre fatto orecchie da mercante su questa cosa?
Sono più di dieci  anni che io so per esempio della pedofilia e dei preti nascosti in vaticano.

O io fondi neri...
Ratzi si è trovato nelle mani un merdone di colossali dimensioni e ripeto.
Non ha avuto il pelo sullo stomaco del suo predecessore.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> saresti la seconda!



bellissimo il libro

fine OT


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> complimenti.
> che hai letto di ratzy?



ho letto soprattutto suoi scritti di storia e "filosofia"
*Dottori della chiesa*, di qualche anno fa. Bellissimo ( a chi piace il genere)
Mattia mi ha regalato *Pensieri sulla donna* e *Il Vangelo di Benedetto.*

Questi i più recenti poi l'unico che mi ricordo di vecchissimo è La figlia di Sion. Credo non sia nemmeno più in edizione.
Ne ho una decina suoi, sinceramente pochissimi da quando è diventato papa, il suo modo di scrivere è cambiato e non lo amavo particolarmente.

Non sono d'accordo su niente con lui, ma la sua gentilezza di pensiero mi ha sempre attirata.
E' un timodo Ratzi.
Un timidissimo.
Non adatto a fare il papa.
Leggendolo negli anni si nota.
O almeno. Io l'ho notato.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho letto soprattutto suoi scritti di storia e "filosofia"
> *Dottori della chiesa*, di qualche anno fa. Bellissimo ( a chi piace il genere)
> Mattia mi ha regalato *Pensieri sulla donna* e *Il Vangelo di Benedetto.*
> 
> ...


mi incuriososce il pensiero sulla donna...m'informo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Siamo tornati al deus ex machina, Conte?
> Svicola pure tutto a mancina, il pavimento è scivoloso.:mrgreen:


NO.
Io credo molto nello Spirito Santo.
E nei casi difficili della vita,
quando non sapevo o non so che cosa dire
nel mio cuore invoco sempre Lui.

Ovvio non faccio parte del movimento del rinnovamento
Le loro liturgie mi imbarazzano da morire

Ovvio quando vedo loro, vorrei far cadere una colomba dalle canne dell'organo per vedere l'effetton
vorrei fingermi indemoniato per vedere l'effetton

Ma credo molto nello Spirito Santo.
E ogni sacerdote ha ricevuto dal vescovo l'infusione dello Spirito.

Nel Vangelo Cristo dice perfino che chi bestemmia lo Spirito Santo non verrà perdonato.

Quello
la terza persona
faceva parlare i profeti.

Se leggiamo tutta la storia della chiesa cristiana ne vediamo proprio delle belle.

Robe in cui il papato era deciso dai nobili e dai potenti italiani.

E a mio avviso avremo un papato o di rigida riforma, giro di vite, o di virata a 180 gradi.

Cioè non possono sempre dire, se la gente non va più in chiesa, è sempre colpa della società, dei costumi, del materialismo ateo, del demonio ecc..ecc..ecc...

E se solo tu ti metti lì e inizi a vedere quali e quante siano le questioni che un papa deve affrontare ti dici, ben ben che fortuna io sono solo, una piccola pietra di quel muro, e non certo l'arco portante.

E non vorrei mai doverlo dire, ma secondo me, il grande dolore di Benedetto XVI è l'apostasia dei vescovi e dei sacerdoti. Il trovarsi lì difronte a Dio e dire, ma come casso faccio a dire ogni giorno Credo in una santa cattolica chiesa, quando porco casso, mi trovo difronte persone con serie turbe psichiche che sfogano i loro istinti sui bambini? EH? Come fasso?

E allora porco casso, speta che mola le redini, prima di perdere perfino l'unico vero dono della mia vita: la fede.

Non a caso ha indetto l'anno della fede.
E non a caso ha detto me ne vado, durante la giornata mondiale dell'ammalato.

Ma come possiamo noi sacerdoti, dico io, 
curare lo spirito delle persone, quando è il nostro spirito ad essere ammalato?

Là si parla di monumenti e chiese...
Ma intanto a me sembra che si chiudano parrocchie a nastro per penuria di sacerdoti.

Ma tanto chi se ne frega?
CHi c'è in chiesa la domenica?

Gli anziani.

E cosa devo aspettare le chiese vuote? Per darmi le man torno?

E ho 86 anni e mi trovo ste grane qui?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> più citi scritture che io abiuro e minor parte dei tuoi interventi leggo. Eppure te lo avevo detto...


Anna
Nonostante la simpatia che ti porto.

Non posso farmi condizionare dal tuo anticlericalismo.

Se mi leggi o non mi leggi non è tanto importante quanto che io possa dire la mia, secondo la mia sensibilità, e cultura.

E non capisco perchè noi credenti diamo così tanto fastidio.

Non lo so.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> "conosco" Ratzi per averlo sempre letto, prima che diventasse papa.
> Ho studiato su alcuni suoi testi e ho continuato a "seguirlo" quando è diventato papa, pensando che...non ce l'avrebbe fatta.
> Non per mancanza di abnegazione, assolutamente. Ne ha da vendere, ma...lui è un solitario. Uno studioso. Un "filosofo" che non interpretava la bibbia in base a come il suo predecessore, ma ha tentato di svecchiare alcune cose.
> E' un uomo dalla visione, come dire, poco terrena e molto ultra.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Non era certo uno che avesse l'ambizione al papato no?
Infatti è stato uno messo lì per traghettare dopo il lungo pontoficato del suo predecessore.
Messo lì sulla fiducia, dato che Gipi, aveva una stima enorme di lui.

Anch'io ho letto cose di lui.

Ha chiesto ai suoi lettori solo una cosa, non la pazienza, ma un gesto di simpatia, verso il lavoro che si è sforzato di fare.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> *Non era certo uno che avesse l'ambizione al papato no?*
> Infatti è stato uno messo lì per traghettare dopo il lungo pontoficato del suo predecessore.
> Messo lì sulla fiducia, dato che Gipi, aveva una stima enorme di lui.
> ...


decisamente no.
Ma non aveva ambizioni nemmeno da cardinale.

Lui ama profondamente la Bibbia e Dio, la sua parola.
Il suo mondo è tutto li.


Mi spiace davvero molto per lui  credo che il suo malessere sia tanto proprio perchè sa che il suo gesto, in un ottica critiano.cattolica è gravissimo.

Spero ritrovi la serenità.

Ratzi è un uomo di Chiesa Grande.
Troppo grande per fare il papa.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


>


AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Non era certo uno che avesse l'ambizione al papato no?
> Infatti è stato uno messo lì per traghettare dopo il lungo pontoficato del suo predecessore.
> Messo lì sulla fiducia, dato che Gipi, aveva una stima enorme di lui.
> ...


*
*
E di lavoro ne ha fatto tantissimo.
Ma purtroppo sui giornali ci sono riportate solo le cose negative.

Per carità.
Lontano da me santificarlo, ma è stato un papa che ha avuto coraggio e la gente non lo capisce.
Giovanni paolo era mediatico e sotto faceva di tutto ( non amo per nulla Govanni paolo, anzi), ratzi non è stato mediatico ma sotto faceva anche lui.
Il bene della chiesa però.

Mia personale opinione in base alla mia cultura teologica-giornalistica.
Laicissima ovviamente.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi incuriososce il pensiero sulla donna...m'informo



Se ne hai voglia, leggi qualcosa anche di Giovanni Paolo sulla donna.
Intelligente come sei ti si schiarisce un mondo sui due pensieri.
E sono certa che qualche idea la cambi.
Su entrambi i personaggi


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> direi a tutti coloro i quali pensano che non sia la regola che un papa si dimetta in quanto vecchio


Ha un problema serio che comporta poca lucidità mentale! Sai quanti non dovrebbero scrivere qui dentro...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anna
> Nonostante la simpatia che ti porto.
> 
> *Non posso farmi condizionare dal tuo anticlericalismo.
> ...


Mai detto questo, ma vale pure il contrario. E' così ogni volta: "io a 'sta roba non ci credo" e tu: "sì ma qui c'è scritto che" "Ok, ma ti ho appena detto che non credo ad una virgola di quanto scritto" e tu: "sì, ma è scritto che". "ok, bon".

PS: il mio non è solo anticlericalismo. E' ateismo al limite agnostico e anticattolicesimo. Fosse solo anticlericalismo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi incuriososce il pensiero sulla donna...m'informo



idem


----------



## Scarlett (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me la sono persa forse. Cioè su dagospia mesi fa c'era una notizia del genere e oggi il papa ha annunciato la cosa? Ma avrà visto il film di Moretti?


ahahahahaah, troppo ottimista!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mai detto questo, ma vale pure il contrario. E' così ogni volta: "io a 'sta roba non ci credo" e tu: "sì ma qui c'è scritto che" "Ok, ma ti ho appena detto che non credo ad una virgola di quanto scritto" e tu: "sì, ma è scritto che". "ok, bon".
> 
> PS: il mio non è solo anticlericalismo. E' ateismo al limite agnostico e anticattolicesimo. Fosse solo anticlericalismo...


Senti capiamoci.
Non ho una laurea anche in filosofia par gnente.
Agnosticismo è roba A
Cattolicesimo roba B
Ateismo roba C
Anticlericalismo roba D

Allora facciamo uno sforzo per capirci.
Prima di dire non credo ad una virgola, cerchiamo di capire cosa combattiamo.

Io mi sono letto il capitale di Marx no?
Vale la pena in vita.

Tu fai uno sforzo per leggere qualcosa della Bibbia.

Se cito certo cose è perchè ho sempre riscontrato, mio malgrado, nei sè dicenti atei convinti, un'ignoranza abissale circa i contenuti della fede.

Come dire odio il cazzo, mi fa schifo il cazzo, ecc..ecc...
Ma intanto non ne ho mai visto uno.

Non mi piacciono per nulla le cose di facciata e i qualunquismi.

E come matrice filosofica, per me, cristiano, lo scoglio più duro da accettare, è proprio l'ebraismo, che è la matrice, la culla in cui si è creato il cristianesimo. Mi sta perfino molto sui coglioni che Cristo fosse un giudeo.
Ma detto ciò, è tutto sempre confuso ed è un casino.

Parliamo che so dei comandamenti eh?
Ok quelli di Mosè sono dieci.
Quelli di Cristo solo due.

A me fa sempre male sentir parlare che so: la chiesa qui e la chiesa là da persone che non ci vanno mai, e che sono fermi con un modello di chiesa, che non esiste più dal 1965.

Si lo so che nel 1949 se sposavi uno iscritto al partito comunista venivi scomunicata: lo so.
Ma era il 1949.

Ora siamo in una chiesa dove ci sono richieste che erano per lo meno imbarazzanti...
Si parla di concedere il matrimonio ai preti, si parla di concedere il sacerdozio alle donne, e nessuno se ne frega più una minchia se un fedele ha una tessera di partito e di quale partito.

Ma nonostante ciò si continua a dire che la chiesa inculca qui e inculca là, modifica qui e là le menti...

Almeno cazzo...facciamo i laici seriamente...che so come un Cacciari...

Chiedo almeno un minimo comun denominatore...uno sfondo un terreno...

Che sono stufo di arie da ex sessantotto, da militante anni 70....porco can siamo nel 2013.

Mi pare che il bigottume sia oramai tramontato no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> idem


Ma vorrei che si partisse dall'Humanae vitae, si passasse per la mulieres dignitatem e si finisse con Ratzinger.

http://www.ripensandoci.com/index.p...id=591:beatogiovannipaoloiieledonne&Itemid=74

Ma se G.P.II si è lasciato andare a gesti che in altre epoche sarebbero stati uno scandalo ben peggiore dei pedofili, ha avuto anche lui le sue grane no?
Cos'ha capito un certo mondo religioso?
Ecco lui è femminista e ci concederà il sacerdozio.
E lì si scontrarono con il suo integralismo.
Non se ne parla neppure.

Il succo del discorso fu: Cristo scelse dodici apostoli maschi. Laonde per cui. 
E si rivolse al privilegio della donna: essere madre.

La devozione alla Madonna di Giovanni Paolo II è stata immensa.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> idem


Però non dovete leggerlo "laicamente", ma sforzarvi di leggerlo teologicamente.
per dirvi.
Giovanni p. sembrava molto più aperto verso il gentil sesso.
Sembrava appunto.


Se leggete qualcosa di lui credo vi stupirà e credo anche che le sue dimissioni potrete "meglio comprenderle"





Esorcizzatemi


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vorrei che si partisse dall'Humanae vitae, si passasse per la mulieres dignitatem e si finisse con Ratzinger.
> 
> http://www.ripensandoci.com/index.p...id=591:beatogiovannipaoloiieledonne&Itemid=74
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però non dovete leggerlo "laicamente", ma sforzarvi di leggerlo teologicamente.
> per dirvi.
> Giovanni p. sembrava molto più aperto verso il gentil sesso.
> Sembrava appunto.
> ...


Sembrava appunto.
E questo sembrare ha sempre alimentato false speranze.
Prendiamo che so l'ecumenismo, tema a lui carissimo.
Bon: lui nessun compromesso con Divorzio e Aborto, quindi nessuna possibilità con il mondo protestante.

Wojtyla aveva una testa dure come l'acciaio.
Ti diceva: Bon la dottrina di Cristo è questa: non ti piace, ok, allora smamma.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma vorrei che si partisse dall'Humanae vitae, si passasse per la mulieres dignitatem e si finisse con Ratzinger.
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti capiamoci.
> Non ho una laurea anche in filosofia par gnente.
> Agnosticismo è roba A
> Cattolicesimo roba B
> ...


Sono stata cresciuta fino ad una certa età da una madre cattolica, fervente credente, coltissima su questioni teologiche ed esperta di aspetti redazionali del "testo come dite voi rivelato" (si occupava professionalmente di lingue semitiche arcaiche); sono stata come tutti cattolica fino ad un certo punto e poi, per abiurare, ho dovuto dimostrare alla suddetta genitrice la fondatezza (e non ignoranza o superficialità) delle mie opinioni così dolorosamente eccentriche rispetto alle sue; fra le altre cose, la bibbia l'ho letta 2 volte, 2. Non ne credo l'autenticità né la rivelazione, né lo status di verità. Non credo all'esistenza dello spirito santo né ad alcuna altra cosa imparentabile ad essa; non credo nell'esistenza né alla presenza (né alla parola) "divina"; dei comandamenti (i 10 del culto) ritengo sia valido e credibile solo il V (e non è fede, quella, ma etica). Ora, non ho speso la mia vita a fare le pulci a qualcosa che ritengo sbagliato e autoritario dalle fondamenta, questo no, ma di certo, prima di rifiutare la cosa ho guardato bene cosa rifiutavo. Come ho detto, non era un rifiuto che sarebbe stato accettato senza batter ciglio. Il Nuovo Testamento è migliore del Vecchio, sicuro (ma ci vuol poco, eh), ma di libri belli (e migliori) il mondo è pieno, nessuno degli altri mi chiede o mi impone di crederci. Non so se per te quest'ultima cosa è rilevante, per me sì.

Edit: leggi Saramago, non Cacciari. La levatura è d'altro livello rispetto al pensiero debole.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sono stata cresciuta fino ad una certa età da una madre cattolica, fervente credente, coltissima su questioni teologiche ed esperta di aspetti redazionali del "testo come dite voi rivelato" (si occupava professionalmente di lingue semitiche arcaiche); sono stata come tutti cattolica fino ad un certo punto e poi, per abiurare, ho dovuto dimostrare alla suddetta genitrice la fondatezza (e non ignoranza o suerficialità) delle mie opinioni così dolorosamente eccentriche rispetto alle sue; fra le altre cose, la bibbia l'ho letta 2 volte, 2. Non ne credo l'autenticità né la rivelazione, né lo status di verità. Non credo all'esistenza dello spirito santo né ad alcuna altra cosa imparentabile ad essa; non credo nell'esistenza né alla presenza (né alla parola) "divina"; dei comandamenti (i 10 del culto) ritengo sia valido e credibile solo il V (e non è fede, quella, ma etica). Ora, non ho speso la mia vita a fare le pulci a qualcosa che ritengo sbagliato e autoritario dalle fondamenta, questo no, ma di certo, prima di rifiutare la cosa ho guardato bene cosa rifiutavo. Come ho detto, non era un rifiuto che sarebbe stato accettato senza batter ciglio. Il Nuovo Testamento è migliore del Vecchio, sicuro (ma ci vuol poco, eh), ma di libri belli (e migliori) il mondo è pieno, nessuno degli altri mi chiede o mi impone di crederci. Non so se per te quest'ultima cosa è rilevante, per me sì.


Uhm...quasi quasi ti capisco...
So nelle mie carni cosa è una madre con il cacciavite che cerca di inculcarti qualcosa.
Appunto hai dovuto compiere uno sforzo per liberarti di qualcosa che ti andava molto stretto.

Ma penso che ogni uomo abbia "bisogno" di credere in qualcosa.

E forse preferisco credere a tutte quelle belle favole, per proteggermi dai credo della cultura moderna.

Vedi l'uomo nella sua ignoranza ha bisogno di credere.
E allora non si crede a Dio, ma a Wanna Marchi no?

Oppure esempio scandaloso visto con i missionari in Albania.
A nulla valsero le prediche dall'altare, moltissimi Albanesi credettero ciecamente a quegli investimenti che promettevano rendite da favola eh?
Ed erano appunto favole.

Poi va in piazza a protestare eh?

Dell'UNIONE SOVIETICA cosa è rimasto?
Dei grandi regimi europei che cosa è rimasto?
Tutto finito nel nulla...
per niente.

Allora Anna in che cosa dovrebbe o potrebbe credere l'uomo contemporaneo?
Dammi una valida alternativa che uno come me si possa convertire.

Ecco io avevo una madre che voleva inculcarmi il valore della castità e della purezza.
E le ho spiegato con figa alla mano, l'infondatezza delle sue opinioni.

Lei da un lato che inveiva...lasciala...lasciala...che è na putana...
e io...ma mamma...l'adoro proprio per questo suo aspetto...irrinunciabile per me no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...quasi quasi ti capisco...
> So nelle mie carni cosa è una madre con il cacciavite che cerca di inculcarti qualcosa.
> Appunto hai dovuto compiere uno sforzo per liberarti di qualcosa che ti andava molto stretto.
> 
> ...


questo è il punto: nessuna. Nessuna conversione. Hai la terra da viaggiare ed abitare il cielo sopra te da gurdare e sognare, non ti bastano? Niente è più bello e brutto insieme, misterioso, doloroso, ritemprante, disperato e speranzoso insieme, transitorio dell'umano, della Terra e delle stelle. Che altro vuoi? Vuoi dare un senso alla tua vita? Fai che i tuoi gesti abbiano un senso, che altro? Ode alla di-speranza. Non c'è un fine, c'è solo il viaggio, breve. E' buona la prima.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le donne hanno chiesto a lui
> cose che non poteva concedere.



vero, ma lui era il papa.
Se non lui, chi?
sai meglio di me che la Bibbia è interpretativa e i vangeli sono stati scritti e scelti in maniera per me laica, molto poco divina, quindi manco li considero sotto quel punto di vista.

Ci sono state cose che Giovanni paolo poteva fare benissimo, vedi la pillola anticoncezionale.
C'era stata un apertura notevole nel mondo cattolico, un fermento studioso davvero appassionante quando dovevano "esprimersi" in merito in maniera ufficiale ( si, eoni fa)
L'ultima parola l'ha avuta giovanni p. E ha detto no alla pillola, contro la massima parte dell'intellighenzia cattolica MONDIALE.
Questo dovresti saperlo.
Quando stava ancora bene, non ricordo l'anno, il mondo cattolico gli scrisse una lettera aperta su tutti i giornali principali del mondo ( in italia credo solop repubblica la pubblicò) con tanto di nomi mondiali del clero per chiedergli cose e per dirgli che non era troppo tardi per fare delle cose che era assurdo essere così ciechi.
Non parliamo di sacerdozio delle donne, sono cose cattoliche che non mi interessano, parliamo di preservativi. parliamo di contraccezione.


Non credo si sia  degnato di rispondere.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2013)

E il fatto che per le masse Giovanni p. era più aperto di Ratzi la dice lunghissima.


Fra i due non c'è paragone.
Però Giovanni p sapeva comunicare e quello che NON faceva passava in secondo in piano.
Quello che ratzi invece ha cercato di fare, e ha fatto.
Non se lo caga nessuno.


I cattolici hanno perso un grande papa secondo il mio giudizio.
Un papa più liberale di quanto è stato capito.
Un papa davvero con il cuore buono.


Esorcizzatemi2


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo è il punto: nessuna. Nessuna conversione. Hai la terra da viaggiare ed abitare il cielo sopra te da gurdare e sognare, non ti bastano? Niente è più bello e brutto insieme, misterioso, doloroso, ritemprante, disperato e speranzoso insieme, transitorio dell'umano, della Terra e delle stelle. Che altro vuoi? Vuoi dare un senso alla tua vita? Fai che i tuoi gesti abbiano un senso, che altro? Ode alla di-speranza. Non c'è un fine, c'è solo il viaggio, breve. E' buona la prima.


Mah io ho la musica no?
Il resto per me è il creato.
Creato da Dio in sei giorni...
cito?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si ok...
Che i miei gesti abbiano un senso!

Ed è ora di finirla che gli altri diano un senso ai miei gesti insensati.

Un senso che non riconosco nè voglio, ma che ammetto solo per fare finire le polemiche...

Che i miei gesti abbiano un senso.:saggio:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...quasi quasi ti capisco...
> So nelle mie carni cosa è una madre con il cacciavite che cerca di inculcarti qualcosa.
> Appunto hai dovuto compiere uno sforzo per liberarti di qualcosa che ti andava molto stretto.


mia madre non ha mai usato il cacciavite, ci tengo a dirlo. Ha solo cercato di trasmettere, insegnare, una cosa nella quale credeva molto. Sia io che mio fratello fino all'età del Dubbio (e poi Risoluzione) siamo stati praticanti non perché obbligati ma perché era giusto così. Poi non ci è sembrato più giusto e abbiamo dovuto, ognuno a suo modo, convincerla che non era solo pigrizia o ignoranza o stupidità da adolescenti. Mio fratello ha svicolato, lui è bravissimo a sgusciare via. Io l'ho fronteggiata, fiammeggiante. Ho ribattuto, fino all'ultima virgola, ero preparata, avevo studiato e c'avevo pensato molto. Credo ne sia stata addoloratissima, nel profondo. Ma mi ha lasciato immediatamente andare, anche con un sorriso triste. Sospetto che abbia pregato per me fino all'ultima settimana della sua vita. E basta, che mi manca troppo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mia madre non ha mai usato il cacciavite, ci tengo a dirlo. Ha solo crecato di trasmettere, insegnare, una cosa nella quale credeva molto. Sia io che mio fratello fino all'età del Dubbio (e poi Risoluzione) siamo stati praticanti non perché obbligati ma perché era giusto così. Poi non ci è sembrato più giusto e abbiamo dovuto, ognuno a suo modo, convincerla che non era solo pigrizia o ignoranza o stupidità da adolescenti. Mio fratello ha svicolato, lui è bravissimo a sgusciare via. Io l'ho fronteggiata, fiammeggiante. Ho ribattuto, fino all'ultima virgola, ero preparata, avevo studiato e c'avevo pensato molto. Credo ne sia stata addoloratissima, nel profondo. Ma mi ha lasciato immediatamente andare, anche con un sorriso triste. Sospetto che abbia pregato per me fino all'ultima settimana della sua vita. E basta, che mi manca troppo.


Ho capito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito.



:kiss:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mia madre non ha mai usato il cacciavite, ci tengo a dirlo. Ha solo cercato di trasmettere, insegnare, una cosa nella quale credeva molto. Sia io che mio fratello fino all'età del Dubbio (e poi Risoluzione) siamo stati praticanti non perché obbligati ma perché era giusto così. Poi non ci è sembrato più giusto e abbiamo dovuto, ognuno a suo modo, convincerla che non era solo pigrizia o ignoranza o stupidità da adolescenti. Mio fratello ha svicolato, lui è bravissimo a sgusciare via. Io l'ho fronteggiata, fiammeggiante. Ho ribattuto, fino all'ultima virgola, ero preparata, avevo studiato e c'avevo pensato molto. Credo ne sia stata addoloratissima, nel profondo. Ma mi ha lasciato immediatamente andare, anche con un sorriso triste. Sospetto che abbia pregato per me fino all'ultima settimana della sua vita. *E basta, che mi manca troppo*.


tanto te la porti dentro ...un abbraccio .


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto te la porti dentro ...un abbraccio .


vero, proprio dentro. Mi prendo tutto l'abbraccio, tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però non dovete leggerlo "laicamente", ma sforzarvi di leggerlo teologicamente.
> per dirvi.
> Giovanni p. sembrava molto più aperto verso il gentil sesso.
> Sembrava appunto.
> ...


Tebe, io sono molto teologica. Non temere.
Sostenevo che GPII era un papa maschilista in tempi non sospetti: perché mi bastò cogliere quel suo discorso sul fatto che deve (DEVE) essere la donna a trasmettere e a sostenere certi valori, certe linee guida, a farsi portatrice della misericordia nella famiglia. E ricordo che la prima cosa che pensai quando lo recepii fu: anche se ha un cazzo di marito o di compagno che le rema contro?
E il sacerdote che interpellai per farmi spiegare mi disse: soprattutto se le rema contro.
Poi lessi anche cose sulla scomparsa di Emanuela Orlandi e la mia idea di quel papa cambió di molto


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Il papa si dimette.*



Tebe ha detto:


> saresti la seconda!


E vabbe pazienza  però voglio un papa fichissimo . .....basta che ho già pensieri blasfemi


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tebe, io sono molto teologica. Non temere.
> Sostenevo che GPII era un papa maschilista in tempi non sospetti: perché mi bastò cogliere quel suo discorso sul fatto che deve (DEVE) essere la donna a trasmettere e a sostenere certi valori, certe linee guida, a farsi portatrice della misericordia nella famiglia. E ricordo che la prima cosa che pensai quando lo recepii fu: anche se ha un cazzo di marito o di compagno che le rema contro?
> E il sacerdote che interpellai per farmi spiegare mi disse: *soprattutto se le rema contro.*
> Poi lessi anche cose sulla scomparsa di Emanuela Orlandi e la mia idea di quel papa cambió di molto



beh. E' il nocciolo della fede.
:unhappy:

considerato con chi vivo i cattolici dovrebbero prendermi ad esempio del neretto.


S. ( e martire del Mattia a questo punto) tebina da Milano, santa protettrice delle microtettute infedeli.










Ecco. Ridotta a fare le _grazie_ ai  pipini molli e le patate secche.
:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io voto il Conte al trono pontificio*. Così torneremmo indietro di almeno un sei secoli, e non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.


il posto del rompiscatole è già occupato :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Magari dopo il "pastore tedesco" ci arriva un levriero afghano!
> 
> Paura Conte?:rotfl:


io penso che il prossimo papa è della russia ... così potremo andare serenamente a dormire ... al di là degli scherzi


----------



## job (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sembra che il Papa abbia spiegato chiaramente perché si è dimesso:

"Carissimi Fratelli,
vi ho convocati a questo Concistoro non solo per le tre canonizzazioni, ma anche per comunicarvi una decisione di grande importanza per la vita della Chiesa. Dopo aver ripetutamente esaminato la mia coscienza davanti a Dio, sono pervenuto alla certezza che le mie forze, per l'età avanzata, non sono più adatte per esercitare in modo adeguato il ministero petrino. Sono ben consapevole che questo ministero, per la sua essenza spirituale, deve essere compiuto non solo con le opere e con le parole, ma non meno soffrendo e pregando (come Papa Giovanni Paolo II). *Tuttavia, nel mondo di oggi, soggetto a rapidi mutamenti e agitato da questioni di grande rilevanza per la vita della fede*, per governare la barca di san Pietro e annunciare il Vangelo, *è necessario anche il vigore sia del corpo, sia dell'animo*, vigore che, negli ultimi mesi, in me è diminuito in modo tale da dover riconoscere la mia incapacità di amministrare bene il ministero a me affidato. Per questo, ben consapevole della gravità di questo atto, con piena libertà, dichiaro di rinunciare al ministero di Vescovo di Roma, Successore di San Pietro, a me affidato per mano dei Cardinali il 19 aprile 2005, in modo che, dal 28 febbraio 2013, alle ore 20,00, la sede di Roma, la sede di San Pietro, sarà vacante e dovrà essere convocato, da coloro a cui compete, il Conclave per l'elezione del nuovo Sommo Pontefice. Carissimi Fratelli, vi ringrazio di vero cuore per tutto l'amore e il lavoro con cui avete portato con me il peso del mio ministero, e chiedo perdono per tutti i miei difetti. Ora, affidiamo la Santa Chiesa alla cura del suo Sommo Pastore, Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo, e imploriamo la sua santa Madre Maria, affinché assista con la sua bontà materna i Padri Cardinali nell'eleggere il nuovo Sommo Pontefice. Per quanto mi riguarda, anche in futuro, vorrò servire di tutto cuore, con una vita dedicata alla preghiera, la Santa Chiesa di Dio".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2013)

job ha detto:


> Mi sembra che il Papa abbia spiegato chiaramente perché si è dimesso:
> 
> "Carissimi Fratelli,
> vi ho convocati a questo Concistoro non solo per le tre canonizzazioni, ma anche per comunicarvi una decisione di grande importanza per la vita della Chiesa. Dopo aver ripetutamente esaminato la mia coscienza davanti a Dio, sono pervenuto alla certezza che le mie forze, per l'età avanzata, non sono più adatte per esercitare in modo adeguato il ministero petrino. Sono ben consapevole che questo ministero, per la sua essenza spirituale, deve essere compiuto non solo con le opere e con le parole, ma non meno soffrendo e pregando (come Papa Giovanni Paolo II). *Tuttavia, nel mondo di oggi, soggetto a rapidi mutamenti e agitato da questioni di grande rilevanza per la vita della fede*, per governare la barca di san Pietro e annunciare il Vangelo, *è necessario anche il vigore sia del corpo, sia dell'animo*, vigore che, negli ultimi mesi, in me è diminuito in modo tale da dover riconoscere la mia incapacità di amministrare bene il ministero a me affidato. Per questo, ben consapevole della gravità di questo atto, con piena libertà, dichiaro di rinunciare al ministero di Vescovo di Roma, Successore di San Pietro, a me affidato per mano dei Cardinali il 19 aprile 2005, in modo che, dal 28 febbraio 2013, alle ore 20,00, la sede di Roma, la sede di San Pietro, sarà vacante e dovrà essere convocato, da coloro a cui compete, il Conclave per l'elezione del nuovo Sommo Pontefice. Carissimi Fratelli, vi ringrazio di vero cuore per tutto l'amore e il lavoro con cui avete portato con me il peso del mio ministero, e chiedo perdono per tutti i miei difetti. Ora, affidiamo la Santa Chiesa alla cura del suo Sommo Pastore, Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo, e imploriamo la sua santa Madre Maria, affinché assista con la sua bontà materna i Padri Cardinali nell'eleggere il nuovo Sommo Pontefice. Per quanto mi riguarda, anche in futuro, vorrò servire di tutto cuore, con una vita dedicata alla preghiera, la Santa Chiesa di Dio".


Leggi fra le righe e capisci le vere motivazioni. Guarda di che mondo è fatto il nostro e con le sue dimissioni ha voluto indicare una strada per i nonni. vedasi politici, ad esempio. ma non solo. dare spazio ai giovani. questo è il suo messaggio.


----------



## job (13 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Leggi fra le righe e capisci le vere motivazioni. Guarda di che mondo è fatto il nostro e con le sue dimissioni ha voluto indicare una strada per i nonni. vedasi politici, ad esempio. ma non solo. dare spazio ai giovani. questo è il suo messaggio.


Anch’io credo che tra le righe ci sia il messaggio di dare largo ai giovani e della resposabilità intesa come servizio e non come conservazione del potere.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Quibbel*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Leggi fra le righe e capisci le vere motivazioni. Guarda di che mondo è fatto il nostro e con le sue dimissioni ha voluto indicare una strada per i nonni. vedasi politici, ad esempio. ma non solo. dare spazio ai giovani. questo è il suo messaggio.


Credo ci sia dell'altro,e non è questione teologica,questione di fede,anche se a noi tutti piacerebbe crederlo.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero, ho appreso la notizia con una certa emozione indefinibile.
> Sarà perchè mi è sempre piaciuta un certo tipo di storia, ed anche prima di ieri una mezza idea su chi fosse (ad esempio) gregorio decimosecondo ce l'avevo, ma quando ho sentito la notizia per radio (ed ero da solo in macchina) mi è scivolato fuori il commento "Cose grosse!"...
> 
> Da qualsiasi parte la si veda, credo che sia comunque una scelta che merita molto rispetto.


Ma tu sei un signore d'altri tempi;non usa piu' andare a passeggio col calesse e fermarsi a rimirare il tramonto,offrendo la mano alla tua bella perche' scenda dal predellino senza correre pericoli di storte o d'inzaccherarsi nell'umida terra.
Oggi si guida ascoltando cagate all'ipod e postandole in tempo reale alla comunita' dei pari cerebro.
Ovvio che i pari non sono certi i Pari.
Ma tanto a certi elementi non cala granche'.


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

gran brutta faccenda quella di emanuela orlandi


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un signore d'altri tempi;non usa piu' andare a passeggio col calesse e fermarsi a rimirare il tramonto,offrendo la mano alla tua bella perche' scenda dal predellino senza correre pericoli di storte o d'inzaccherarsi nell'umida terra.
> Oggi si guida ascoltando cagate all'ipod e postandole in tempo reale alla comunita' dei pari cerebro.
> Ovvio che i pari non sono certi i Pari.
> Ma tanto a certi elementi non cala granche'.


Magari fosse questione di predellino e donzelle e fanghiglia circostante!
Cioè, la fanghiglia permane, le donzelle si rivolterebbero come un calzino per apparire su una rivista settimanale con le interiora smutandate e il predellino innalza modeste levature a dichiarazioni roboanti...

Ma qui la questione è profondamente differente, e di venti secoli si storia certe vili meretrici dalle pudenda guaste e consunte si fan grosse beffe.
E gli altri senzaddio a correre lor dietro per impastarsi di malanni scontando sul prezzo col cedolino della loro accondiscendenza!

Tutti loro dovrebbero essere scuoiati vivi e gettati nel sale!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gran brutta faccenda quella di emanuela orlandi


Una delle tante ombre del precedente pontificato.
Messa parzialmente a tacere intrigando a lavorare nei palazzi del potere i parenti piu' stretti.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Magari fosse questione di predellino e donzelle e fanghiglia circostante!
> Cioè, la fanghiglia permane, le donzelle si rivolterebbero come un calzino per apparire su una rivista settimanale con le interiora smutandate e il predellino innalza modeste levature a dichiarazioni roboanti...
> 
> Ma qui la questione è profondamente differente, e di venti secoli si storia certe vili meretrici dalle pudenda guaste e consunte si fan grosse beffe.
> ...


Se c'e' una cosa che apprezzo dei tuoi fulminanti strali,e' la cortese pacatezza e la civile comprensione.
Una pieta' per gli altrui vizi secolarizzati da millenni di sgusciamenti intracosciali (e magari fosser solo quelli....) da rasentare la divina pace di certi sguardi contriti di certi panzoni porporati inchiodati dalla forza di gravita' su venerandi scrannoni lignei,usi ed adusi a certi sederoni flaccidi e parecchio vissuti.
Ma queste son solo le voci dei detrattori.
Invidiosi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se c'e' una cosa che apprezzo dei tuoi fulminanti strali,e' la cortese pacatezza e la civile comprensione.
> Una pieta' per gli altrui vizi secolarizzati da millenni di sgusciamenti intracosciali (e magari fosser solo quelli....) da rasentare la divina pace di certi sguardi contriti di certi panzoni porporati inchiodati dalla forza di gravita' su venerandi scrannoni lignei,usi ed adusi a certi sederoni flaccidi e parecchio vissuti.
> Ma queste son solo le voci dei detrattori.
> Invidiosi.


Ma non sono essi vizi quelli che si dipanano, come impolipati tentacolosi barbigli, nelle teste ricche di superbie e povere di intelligenza che vanno infiulandosi chiodi nel naso per tener fermo un cervello piccolo come un pisello e due volte più leggero, ma repellente finto modernismo.
Quasi a che la moda delle parrucche alte due piani e dei corsetti in stecche di balena si siano evolute in una presunzione di ateismo straccione e d'agnosticismo di comodo al confronto di dottrine tanto ben documentate quanto a ben vedere indimostrabili.
Una disputa rumorosa fra ciechi sul colore dei rutti in un mondo senza suoni.
Imbecilli i più, molto imbecilli gli altri.
E io sono orgogliosamente fra quest'ultimi!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma non sono essi vizi quelli che si dipanano, come impolipati tentacolosi barbigli, nelle teste ricche di superbie e povere di intelligenza che vanno infiulandosi chiodi nel naso per tener fermo un cervello piccolo come un pisello e due volte più leggero, ma repellente finto modernismo.
> Quasi a che la moda delle parrucche alte due piani e dei corsetti in stecche di balena si siano evolute in una presunzione di ateismo straccione e d'agnosticismo di comodo al confronto di dottrine tanto ben documentate quanto a ben vedere indimostrabili.
> Una disputa rumorosa fra ciechi sul colore dei rutti in un mondo senza suoni.
> Imbecilli i più, molto imbecilli gli altri.
> E io sono orgogliosamente fra quest'ultimi!


Tu mi trascini in un sentiero periglioso,un brullo pendio sudato con un attrito che non sosterrebbe un tallone con scarpette chiodate,perche' gli acuminati aculei non avrebbero sostrato in cui piantarsi che il ripieno cerebrale di certi vacui strilloni.
Che piu' urlano all'orbe di irridere a certe antiche superstizioni,piu' nel buio della sezionne locale piangono sommessamente leggendo al fioco lume di una candela nera le antiche scritture,stringendo vieppiu' il cilicio attorno ad escrescenze corporee impronunciabili,e ballando sanguinolenti attorno ad un fuoco fatuo mentre mostrano irriguardosi le terga callute a chi li segue nel circolo dannato dei danzatori truccati con segni di indaco nero.
Anime perse.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu mi trascini in un sentiero periglioso,un brullo pendio sudato con un attrito che non sosterrebbe un tallone con scarpette chiodate,perche' gli acuminati aculei non avrebbero sostrato in cui piantarsi che il ripieno cerebrale di certi vacui strilloni.
> Che piu' urlano all'orbe di irridere a certe antiche superstizioni,piu' nel buio della sezionne locale piangono sommessamente leggendo al fioco lume di una candela nera le antiche scritture,stringendo vieppiu' il cilicio attorno ad escrescenze corporee impronunciabili,e ballando sanguinolenti attorno ad un fuoco fatuo mentre mostrano irriguardosi le terga callute a chi li segue nel circolo dannato dei danzatori truccati con segni di indaco nero.
> Anime perse.


Se davvero esistesse un Iddio tal quale io me lo figuro di bontà, lo inferno non dovrebbe esistere affatto, oppure ello dovrìa essere sempiternamente vuoto grazie all'infinita mesericordianza di lui!
Ecco perchè è ben meglio figurarselo perdonevole e di buon cuore piuttosto che farne a meno e gioire di atomi eparticelle subatomiche che giocano a biliardo dopo un big bang  senz'autore e che aleatoriamente copnducono al nulla passando per una complessità ben organizzata.
Del resto prova e riprovare è un divertimento galileiano e nulla si può dire su ciò che non è ripetibile com'egli è, ovviamente una certa qual forma di cosmogonìa!
Ostentare la mancanza assoluta di certezze è anco più stupido e ottentotto che credere un po' perchè tanto male non fa...
Il riprovarlo è anche peggio!
Si preparino le fascine per il rogo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> danzatori truccati con segni di indaco nero.


Indaco *nero*? E cosa è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Indaco *nero*? E cosa è?


Indaco al buio, ça va sans dire.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se davvero esistesse un Iddio tal quale io me lo figuro di bontà, lo inferno non dovrebbe esistere affatto, oppure ello dovrìa essere sempiternamente vuoto grazie all'infinita mesericordianza di lui!
> Ecco perchè è ben meglio figurarselo perdonevole e di buon cuore piuttosto che farne a meno e gioire di atomi eparticelle subatomiche che giocano a biliardo dopo un big bang  senz'autore e che aleatoriamente copnducono al nulla passando per una complessità ben organizzata.
> Del resto prova e riprovare è un divertimento galileiano e nulla si può dire su ciò che non è ripetibile com'egli è, ovviamente una certa qual forma di cosmogonìa!
> Ostentare la mancanza assoluta di certezze è anco più stupido e ottentotto che credere un po' perchè tanto male non fa...
> ...


Tu mi parli di certi pantheon di plurime essenze sovraumane monoteistiche,tanto plurime nella loro infinita singolarita'.
Perche' come un bosco e' il posto piu' sicuro al mondo se vuoi nascondere ai bèceri un albero,cosi' un tempio e' il luogo piu' adatto se di sera vuoi scovare dei tremebondi senzadio,nell'atto di umile contrizione verso i grandi architetti,al riparo dagli sguardi lascivi ed irriguardosi del loro infelici ed eguali paria.
La bonta' divina e' la speme a cui si appellano zeloti e biscazzieri fin dalla notte dei tempi.
La celeste severita' e' invece l'amo da pesca di barbuti berciatori ed aspiranti capipopolo dalla testa piccola e dai larghi sfintèri.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Indaco *nero*? E cosa è?


Dicesi ossimoro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Indaco al buio, ça va sans dire.




:sarcastic: non fa una piega


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dicesi ossimoro.


un oscuro bianco è un ossimoro. L'indaco nero è ...boh, cecità?

non toccatemi l'indaco, il mio colore preferito in assoluto :smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu mi parli di certi pantheon di plurime essenze sovraumane monoteistiche,tanto plurime nella loro infinita singolarita'.
> Perche' come un bosco e' il posto piu' sicuro al mondo se vuoi nascondere ai bèceri un albero,cosi' un tempio e' il luogo piu' adatto se di sera vuoi scovare dei tremebondi senzadio,nell'atto di umile contrizione verso i grandi architetti,al riparo dagli sguardi lascivi ed irriguardosi del loro infelici ed eguali paria.
> La bonta' divina e' la speme a cui si appellano zeloti e biscazzieri fin dalla notte dei tempi.
> La celeste severita' e' invece l'amo da pesca di barbuti berciatori ed aspiranti capipopolo dalla testa piccola e dai larghi sfintèri.


Ah, il buon vecchio Akhenaton, e lo chiamo col nome che si è scelto, un po' come fanno i pontefici romani, perchè è più significativop e cruscante di quello che viene imposto da genitori senza senso dell'ironia e del ridicolo ben prima che il pargolo possa esprimere la propria degna contrarietà, sapeva bene che la sua semplificazione avrebbe portato a diguidi sinaptici nel popolino ben prima che i vantaggi della reductio ad unum si fosse diffusa tra pastori sodomiti e guarrafondai.
A parte questo, la triplice natura dell'assiso sulle ossa del maggior Piero, cioè istorica, politica e religiosa, non possono essere ben comprese l'una da chi ignora la storia, l'altra da chi non conosce la geografia e la terza da chi non conosce il cuore degli uomini.
Provo affetto per i primi due che, volendo, possono trovare conforto nei libri e scuoto la testa sconsolato per i terzi, che moriranno soli.
Scuoiati nel sale!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> un oscuro bianco è un ossimoro. L'indaco nero è ...boh, cecità?
> 
> non toccatemi l'indaco, il mio colore preferito in assoluto :smile:


Lungi da me gettare salgemma sui nervi scoperti,la prossima volta usero' minio smeraldino.
Comunque un eminente fisico mi ha appena fatto notare che,l'idea che il contrario del nero sia bianco,non ha in verita' fondamento fisico alcuno.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, il buon vecchio Akhenaton, e lo chiamo col nome che si è scelto, un po' come fanno i pontefici romani, perchè è più significativop e cruscante di quello che viene imposto da genitori senza senso dell'ironia e del ridicolo ben prima che il pargolo possa esprimere la propria degna contrarietà, sapeva bene che la sua semplificazione avrebbe portato a diguidi sinaptici nel popolino ben prima che i vantaggi della reductio ad unum si fosse diffusa tra pastori sodomiti e guarrafondai.
> A parte questo, la triplice natura dell'assiso sulle ossa del maggior Piero, cioè istorica, politica e religiosa, non possono essere ben comprese l'una da chi ignora la storia, l'altra da chi non conosce la geografia e la terza da chi non conosce il cuore degli uomini.
> Provo affetto per i primi due che, volendo, possono trovare conforto nei libri e scuoto la testa sconsolato per i terzi, che moriranno soli.
> Scuoiati nel sale!


Tu rievochi le ombre di grandi condottieri misconosciuti dai mediocri lor popoli,uomini eccezionali che vedevano lontano,ben riconoscendo all'orizzonte i pericoli insiti nel riunire ad uno la dozzina inconciliabile,come il grande Giuliano.
Reo di aver riconosciuto il terribile pericolo di trasformare indomiti leoni in sodomiti tremolanti mangiunti,ma come spesso accade chi e' troppo avanti viene sospinto dagli ignoranti belanti nel baratro della foiba senza fondo dell'ignavia.
E quello che era costato 1000 anni di sangue,sudore e lacrime,si dissolse in un amen.
Pezzenti senza speranza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lungi da me gettare salgemma sui nervi scoperti,la prossima volta usero' minio smeraldino.
> Comunque un eminente fisico mi ha appena fatto notare che,l'idea che il contrario del nero sia bianco,non ha in verita' fondamento fisico alcuno.


questo non lo so, mi ricordo qualcosa sull'addizione e sottrazione (la banda di radiazioni etc) e lì mi fermo, ma sicuramente dal punto di visto percettivo lo è, buio e luce. Bon, buon indaco a te :smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu rievochi le ombre di grandi condottieri misconosciuti dai mediocri lor popoli,uomini eccezionali che vedevano lontano,ben riconoscendo all'orizzonte i pericoli insiti nel riunire ad uno la dozzina inconciliabile,come il grande Giuliano.
> Reo di aver riconosciuto il terribile pericolo di trasformare indomiti leoni in sodomiti tremolanti mangiunti,ma come spesso accade chi e' troppo avanti viene sospinto dagli ignoranti belanti nel baratro della foiba senza fondo dell'ignavia.
> E quello che era costato 1000 anni di sangue,sudore e lacrime,si dissolse in un amen.
> Pezzenti senza speranza.


Ma la speranza è l'ultima ratio!
Ella non va negata neppure alle straghe dalle mani legate e dai piedi caldi che fanno la fine che tanto meritano per aver poggiato impacchi di porcino sui risotti delle persone dabbene!
'Deus vult!' ed aveva una ragione assoluta ad annunciarlo, perchè certe cose, come il commerzio di reliquie, la costruzione di bastioni e i villaggi turistici sul mar rosso fannoi girare l'economia, e mai come ora ce n'è un gran bisogno!
Il turismo fervente che riempirà la piazza del Bernini e le cui orecchie udranno un 'annuntio vobis gaudium magnum...' avranno vicine bocche spalancate che avranno magiato in un qualche ristorantino della capitale e bevuto del moscato italico!
Appena avremo convertito il mercato del meretricio alla legalità ed all'italianità potremmo vantare anche il profitto delle loro lussurie penitenziali!
Allora sì che lo stivale che è la nostra penisola si risuolerà a nuovo!
Varrà forse la pena di istituire la novella usanza di 'più pontefici per tutti' solo nei periodi di crisi!
Pecunia non olet!
E ne occorre tanta per comprare tutte quelle fascine per miscredenti!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo non lo so, mi ricordo qualcosa sull'addizione e sottrazione (la banda di radiazioni etc) e lì mi fermo, ma sicuramente dal punto di visto percettivo lo è, buio e luce. Bon, buon indaco a te :smile:


I sensi sono fallaci,da 4000 ad 8000 Angstrom,e tutto il resto la rètina lo butta alle ortiche.
Ci perdiamo un sacco di gamme limitandoci al campo del visibile,ahinoi....  :sonar:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I sensi sono fallaci,da 4000 ad 8000 Angstrom,e tutto il resto la rètina lo butta alle ortiche.
> Ci perdiamo un sacco di gamme limitandoci al campo del visibile,ahinoi....  :sonar:


c'ho pensato un sacco di volte, sai? Chissà quanti colori ci perdiamo, quante forme, quante consistenze, quanti odori, quante cose. Un colore diverso da quelli cheho visto nemmeno lo so immaginare...che limite tutti!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma la speranza è l'ultima ratio!
> Ella non va negata neppure alle straghe dalle mani legate e dai piedi caldi che fanno la fine che tanto meritano per aver poggiato impacchi di porcino sui risotti delle persone dabbene!
> 'Deus vult!' ed aveva una ragione assoluta ad annunciarlo, perchè certe cose, come il commerzio di reliquie, la costruzione di bastioni e i villaggi turistici sul mar rosso fannoi girare l'economia, e mai come ora ce n'è un gran bisogno!
> Il turismo fervente che riempirà la piazza del Bernini e le cui orecchie udranno un 'annuntio vobis gaudium magnum...' avranno vicine bocche spalancate che avranno magiato in un qualche ristorantino della capitale e bevuto del moscato italico!
> ...


Il tuo tremolante pensiero di speranza giunge come ambrosia nelle gole riarse dei miscredenti e profumato nettare blu a sostentare le fiacche gonadi degli ignoranti.
E' invero un peccato gettare nell'oblìo tanti begli unghioni incarniti e puzzolenti di augusti piedacci adusi a costose penitenziali calzature......a maggior gloria e vanto del divino emolumento potrebbero essere smerciati da apostolici gioiellieri a peso di platino benedetto.
Sara' forse per rifuggire per sempre da certi lavacri pregni di acido formico,che l'illustre vigniaiolo ha ben pensato di fermarsi.
Che altrui metacarpi incontrino alieni metatarsi!
Cosi' sia.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> c'ho pensato un sacco di volte, sai? Chissà quanti colori ci perdiamo, quante forme, quante consistenze, quanti odori, quante cose. Un colore diverso da quelli cheho visto nemmeno lo so immaginare...che limite tutti!


Un vero peccato.
Io volevo l'occhio del trilobite.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il tuo tremolante pensiero di speranza giunge come ambrosia nelle gole riarse dei miscredenti e profumato nettare blu a sostentare le fiacche gonadi degli ignoranti.
> E' invero un peccato gettare nell'oblìo tanti begli unghioni incarniti e puzzolenti di augusti piedacci adusi a costose penitenziali calzature......a maggior gloria e vanto del divino emolumento potrebbero essere smerciati da apostolici gioiellieri a peso di platino benedetto.
> Sara' forse per rifuggire per sempre da certi lavacri pregni di acido formico,che l'illustre vigniaiolo ha ben pensato di fermarsi.
> Che altrui metacarpi incontrino alieni metatarsi!
> Cosi' sia.


Anche se probabilmente le odierne tue affermazioni ti hanno regalato un posticino caldo e confortevole negl'inferi, io ti apprezzo e continuerò a lodarti a scquarciagola anche ultraterrenamente da una ventina di gironi al di sotto del tuo.
Infondo solo chi ci crede potrà fregiarsi d'un tale onore.
Ma io confido nella misericordia di cui sopra.
E per guadagnarmela userò solo fascine certificate FSC!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se probabilmente le odierne tue affermazioni ti hanno regalato un posticino caldo e confortevole negl'inferi, io ti apprezzo e continuerò a lodarti a scquarciagola anche ultraterrenamente da una ventina di gironi al di sotto del tuo.
> Infondo solo chi ci crede potrà fregiarsi d'un tale onore.
> Ma io confido nella misericordia di cui sopra.
> E per guadagnarmela userò solo fascine certificate FSC!


Non so se allargare un radioso sorriso o temere per i caldi forconi.
In ogni caso sara' uno spasso.
Si spera.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un vero peccato.
> Io volevo l'occhio del trilobite.


non mi far guglare (cit). Che occhi avevano i trilobiti? Vedevano attraverso le pietre?


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non mi far guglare (cit). Che occhi avevano i trilobiti? Vedevano attraverso le pietre?



A 360°


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A 360°


ah! Grazie :smile:


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non mi far guglare (cit). Che occhi avevano i trilobiti? Vedevano attraverso le pietre?



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


ecchenesò...sempre *in mezzo* alle pietre, stanno, no?  

ho capito, vado :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Leggi fra le righe e capisci le vere motivazioni. Guarda di che mondo è fatto il nostro e con le sue dimissioni ha voluto indicare una strada per i nonni. vedasi politici, ad esempio. ma non solo. dare spazio ai giovani. questo è il suo messaggio.


Ne sono persuaso.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah! Grazie :smile:


Vuoi mettere che figata?
Non avere piu' bisogno di girarsi e vedere in ogni direzione?
200 e passa milioni di anni di evoluzione per far piu' fatica....e continuano a glorificare Darwin....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che possa non interessare ma rimane un fatto di certa rilevanza mondiale.
> poi liberi voi di pensare quello che volete.


Secondo me si confonde la rilevanza emotiva con la rilevanza storica.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche quando è caduto il muro di berlino per me non è cambiato nulla


O l'hai creduto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io no. Non ci voleva un genio a prevedere che nella ultima parte della vechiaia, a occhio e croce, si sarebbe stati male (sempre che poi sia quello il vero motivo). Ha accettato di essere stato scelto dal suo invasivissimo dio, e adesso che non sta bene non gli piace più? S'io fossi dio, lo brucerei, ma tant'è. Per me. Poi, me ne frega poco.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ad esempio non sapevo fosse gravemente malato, anzi il portavoce ha decisamente smentito questa cosa e pure chi l'ha incontrato di recente. Certo ha 85 anni e non può fare i salti mortali all'indietro, di 85enni in perfetta salute ce ne sono pochi. Oscuro, che continua a parlare di condizioni gravi, avrà altre info, sicuramente:* se avesse una malattia degenerativa del sistema nervoso, ad esempio*, il suo gesto avrebbe un significato ben specifico.


In questo caso potrebbe considerare inopportuno rivelarlo per non far apparire come sintomi alcune affermazioni fatte in piena consapevolezza.


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O l'hai creduto.


era ironico.:miiiii:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Io credo molto nello Spirito Santo.
> E nei casi difficili della vita,
> quando non sapevo o non so che cosa dire
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Anna
> Nonostante la simpatia che ti porto.
> 
> Non posso farmi condizionare dal tuo anticlericalismo.
> ...



è Lui!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso potrebbe considerare inopportuno rivelarlo per non far apparire come sintomi alcune affermazioni fatte in piena consapevolezza.


...ed inoltre il suo sarebbe un gesto di rinuncia atto a salvaguardare la Chiesa, come aveva pensato di fare Pio XII in caso lo deportassero. Quello che volevo aggiungere perchè magari non l'ho detto e potrei essere fraintesa è che, sempre rispettando il gesto dell'uomo, le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto a tale gesto possono essere talmente gravi da scuotere il sistema fino alle fondamenta, se non fosse addirittura proprio questo il fine ultimo. Non sarebbe la prima volta che viene demolito il tempio per edificarne uno nuovo. Francamente il 'largo ai giovani', data l'età media dei cardinali, mi pare la motivazione meno plausibile.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vero, proprio dentro. Mi prendo tutto l'abbraccio, tutto


Prendi anche il mio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era ironico.:miiiii:


Scusa. Nel contesto non sempre si coglie.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...ed inoltre il suo sarebbe un gesto di rinuncia atto a salvaguardare la Chiesa, come aveva pensato di fare Pio XII in caso lo deportassero. Quello che volevo aggiungere perchè magari non l'ho detto e potrei essere fraintesa è che, sempre rispettando il gesto dell'uomo, le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto a tale gesto possono essere talmente gravi da scuotere il sistema fino alle fondamenta, se non fosse addirittura proprio questo il fine ultimo. Non sarebbe la prima volta che viene demolito il tempio per edificarne uno nuovo. Francamente il 'largo ai giovani', data l'età media dei cardinali, mi pare la motivazione meno plausibile.


Per me è legato a sta roba qui...conosci il tedesco?
[video=youtube;-2bHqMixM-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2bHqMixM-Q[/video]

Alle Menschen mussen sterben...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me è legato a sta roba qui...conosci il tedesco?
> [video=youtube;-2bHqMixM-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2bHqMixM-Q[/video]
> 
> Alle Menschen mussen sterben...


mi son desolata ma no capisso, la me scusi sior conte


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...ed inoltre il suo sarebbe un gesto di rinuncia atto a salvaguardare la Chiesa, come aveva pensato di fare Pio XII in caso lo deportassero. Quello che volevo aggiungere perchè magari non l'ho detto e potrei essere fraintesa è che, sempre rispettando il gesto dell'uomo, l*e motivazioni che l'hanno spinto a tale gesto possono essere talmente gravi da scuotere il sistema fino alle fondamenta, se non fosse addirittura proprio questo il fine ultimo.* Non sarebbe la prima volta che viene demolito il tempio per edificarne uno nuovo. Francamente il 'largo ai giovani', data l'età media dei cardinali, mi pare la motivazione meno plausibile.



Secondo me hai centrato perfettamente il punto.
Io penso questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me hai centrato perfettamente il punto.
> Io penso questo.


ma magari. Forse siamo troppo ottimiste.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso potrebbe considerare inopportuno rivelarlo per non far apparire come sintomi alcune affermazioni fatte in piena consapevolezza.


ti scordi lo spirito santo, miscredente che non sei altro. Il papa ha il dogma dell'infallibilità, in quanto direttamente ispirato dallo spirito santo. Le malattie degenerative alla ss gli fanno un baffo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti scordi lo spirito santo, miscredente che non sei altro. Il papa ha il dogma dell'infallibilità, in quanto direttamente ispirato dallo spirito santo. Le malattie degenerative alla ss gli fanno un baffo.


Infallibile ma mica scemo :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo ci sia dell'altro,e *non è questione teologica*,questione di fede,anche se a noi tutti piacerebbe crederlo.


è quello che ho detto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2013)

job ha detto:


> Anch’io credo che tra le righe ci sia il messaggio di dare largo ai giovani e della resposabilità intesa come servizio e *non come conservazione del potere*.


Pensa a nonni che ora se la danno a botte e colpi sleali per conquistare la poltrona dorata, senza aver percepito bene il doppio senso delle parole del più ribelle ecclesiastico e appunto, tedesco, che la Chiesa abbia mai dovuto s(u/o)pportare. Se ci penso mi viene da ridere fino alle lacrime 

Pensa anche ai vari cardinali che per ancora 15 giorni devono fare finta devozione al papa appena evaporato. Per poi darsela come i nonni sopra citati.

Poi magari, per colpa della stanchezza e per motivo di qualcuno che la vede più come la vediamo noi, viene eletto un ragazzo trent'enne che sradica le poltrone e fa un polverone come non si è mai visto prima, e per vendetta questi vecchi fanno di tutto per eliminarlo, finendo così però la credibilità della Chiesa, che a questo punto sgretola e fa posto all'Islam, ad esempio. 

No, guarda, come siamo messi ora, il prossimo papa diventa una mummia imbalsamata incapace di morire perché già morta e santa perché tace. Le generazioni di vescovi e cardinali non saranno in grado di scegliere qualcuno che sia veramente degno, perché loro stessi non sono degni. Ma non lo dico con diprezzo. Dico i fatti. La vera religiosità è morta da ormai 200 anni almeno, e gli scandali di questo mondo (debiti, pseculazioni, pedofilia ecc) sono solo un debole e mal celato indicatore della punta dell'iceberg in fase di emersione. E credere che il messaggio di papa Ratzinger sia accolto, è un'illusione.

Scusate che lo chiamo così (papa Ratzinger). Ma l'ho conosciuto da bambino, quando era ancora parroco in una insignificante chiesetta vicino allo Zoo di Monaco. Ai tempi di allora abbiamo svuotato i solai da ogni cosa che si poteva vendere, e la sua parrocchia era piena di queste cose


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...ed inoltre il suo sarebbe un gesto di rinuncia atto a salvaguardare la Chiesa, come aveva pensato di fare Pio XII in caso lo deportassero. Quello che volevo aggiungere perchè magari non l'ho detto e potrei essere fraintesa è che, sempre rispettando il gesto dell'uomo, *le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto a tale gesto possono essere talmente gravi da scuotere il sistema fino alle fondamenta, se non fosse addirittura proprio questo il fine ultimo*. Non sarebbe la prima volta che viene demolito il tempio per edificarne uno nuovo. Francamente il 'largo ai giovani', data l'età media dei cardinali, mi pare la motivazione meno plausibile.


E' sicuramente un altro spunto su cui riflettere. Ma, non conoscendo come esattamente funziona dietro le quinte (ma abbastanza), mi baso sulle cose che so, e il messaggio "largo ai giovani" è presente, ma probabilmente non attuabile, come ho anche detto nel mio post precedente a questo. In grandi linee penso che il caos politico di cui sappiamo tutto (senza però avere prove legali) sia solo un piccolissimo frammento in rispetto al marciume che c'è nella Chiesa. Solo che non si può indagare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi son desolata ma no capisso, la me scusi sior conte


E' una grande choral fantasia su un canto protestante
Che appunto recita: Tuttli gli uomini devono morire, ogni carne appassisce come fieno, ciò che è vivo deve corrompersi se vuole essere poi rinnovato. Questo corpo deve putrefarsi se vorrà essere risanato in eterno nella grande gloria che è preparata ai buoni.

Max era un bavarese cattolico che esaltò la musica protestante.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti scordi lo spirito santo, miscredente che non sei altro. Il papa ha il dogma dell'infallibilità, in quanto direttamente ispirato dallo spirito santo. Le malattie degenerative alla ss gli fanno un baffo.


E allora in quanto infallibile, la sua scelta è stata accettata no?
Non è che tutti i cardinali gli hanno detto eh no carino, noi ti abbiamo eletto ora stai lì dove devi stare finchè non crepi no?

Conoscerari meglio di me quali sono i doni dello Spirito no?
E appunto lo Spirito lo avrà ispirato ad agire a sto modo no?

A tirare i remi in barca
e a salvarse l'anima, prima di entrare in un corto circuito e perdere la fede.

Non hai letto?
Si ritira in convento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' una grande choral fantasia su un canto protestante
> Che appunto recita: Tuttli gli uomini devono morire, ogni carne appassisce come fieno, ciò che è vivo deve corrompersi se vuole essere poi rinnovato. Questo corpo deve putrefarsi se vorrà essere risanato in eterno nella grande gloria che è preparata ai buoni.
> 
> Max era un bavarese cattolico che esaltò la musica protestante.


desso go capio:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sulla mia home di FB gira questo. Non ho idea se trattasi di bufala o no

http://italiapiugiusta.wordpress.co...le-dimissioni-da-un-mandato-darresto-europeo/


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Pensa a nonni che ora se la danno a botte e colpi sleali per conquistare la poltrona dorata, senza aver percepito bene il doppio senso delle parole del più ribelle ecclesiastico e appunto, tedesco, che la Chiesa abbia mai dovuto s(u/o)pportare. Se ci penso mi viene da ridere fino alle lacrime
> 
> Pensa anche ai vari cardinali che per ancora 15 giorni devono fare finta devozione al papa appena evaporato. Per poi darsela come i nonni sopra citati.
> 
> ...


Letto ed approvato.  :sonar:


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sulla mia home di FB gira questo. Non ho idea se trattasi di bufala o no
> 
> http://italiapiugiusta.wordpress.co...le-dimissioni-da-un-mandato-darresto-europeo/



E' una bufala...tale stato non esiste. E' soltanto una congrega autoproclamatasi stato, senza nessun potere reale...indaga in rete  troverai tutto...è lunga da spiegare.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> E' una bufala...tale stato non esiste. E' soltanto una congrega autoproclamatasi stato, senza nessun potere reale...indaga in rete  troverai tutto...è lunga da spiegare.



Ma dici che se a sto giro
a noi veneti finalmente danno l'indipendenza
poi non avremo nessun potere reale

e continueremo a servire i paroni?

Porco can
el nostro papa veneto
l'è dura si e no un mese...

Porco can...
E vediamo che so Giovanni XXIII finchè era patriarca a venesia
stava da papa...

Dopo l'hanno chiamato a Roma
e là gli facevano digerire di tutto
al punto che è morto di un cancro allo stomaco

altro che storie....


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao a tutti,

Non mi sono mai soffermata a pensare più di tanto, per quanto riguarda la Chiesa … 

Ma quando ho letto, che Ratzi si dimette … una marea di pensieri … 

Dev’essere un grande uomo … proprio lui … si dimette … rompe un grande tabù …

È uno scossone … che scuote anche molte posizioni e domande aperte che riguardano la Chiesa


Apre la possibilità di rompere altri tabù … 

E forse, è proprio con questa decisione, che Ratzi … finalmente raggiunge i fedeli …



Ma ... non lo so ... non dovrei pronunciarmi ... 

non seguo ... non so niente ... è solo una sensazione ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao a tutti

Ho letto … in modo molto superficiale, alcuni commenti di questo thread. 
Mi sembra di aver letto più volte “… ciò non mi cambia la vita” … 

Ma che significato ha quest’affermazione?

Cioè mi spiego … alcuni avvenimenti interferiscono direttamente con la nostra quotidianità, con la nostra vita. 
Altri, invece, dipendono da noi, se lo permettiamo … 

Si, dipende da NOI, e non dall’avvenimento in se.  

Prendere atto di qualsiasi cosa … avvenimento lontano, vicino, grande, piccolo ecc. significa aprire i propri pensieri … mettere in moto il cervello. Una volta che i nostri pensieri si mettono in moto … qualcosa dentro di noi accade … perciò ci cambia … 

Credo che sia essenziale avere questo motore acceso dentro di noi … 
È questo motore che ci permette di crescere, evolverci, criticarci … 

 … forse sto solo delirando … forse ho capito tutto alla rovescia ... 

Ma, non riesco proprio a immaginarmi un’esistenza che si limita a prendere atto solo di ciò che ci tocca direttamente di persona … e per come sono fatta io, già questa frase non da senso … 
a me tocca tutto … 
tutto quello che leggo, vedo, sento … 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

*bastardchef*


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6670


Resterà Papa emerito.
I canonisti così hanno deciso
E si chiamerà ancora Benedetto XVI.


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Ho letto … in modo molto superficiale, alcuni commenti di questo thread.
> Mi sembra di aver letto più volte “… ciò non mi cambia la vita” …


Quando si ha un orto troppo piccolo in cui coltivare senza dargli un po' di compost per troppo tempo,non e' lecito attendersi un grande raccolto.
Ne' una qualita' troppo elevata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Resterà Papa emerito.
> I canonisti così hanno deciso
> E si chiamerà ancora Benedetto XVI.


mi veniva una battutaccia ma mi freno. Che vuoi farci... sono cresciuta a strozzapreti.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi veniva una battutaccia ma mi freno. Che vuoi farci... sono cresciuta a strozzapreti.:mrgreen:


:risata:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Chissà chi sarà il prossimo papa.


DON GALLO PAPA SUBITO!


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Vedetevi questa intervista doppia delle iene a don gallo e l'altro in parannanza*

http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/interviste/375212/toffa-chi-sara-il-nuovo-papa.html


----------



## Eliade (27 Febbraio 2013)

Io come prossimo papa propongo chuck norris.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/interviste/375212/toffa-chi-sara-il-nuovo-papa.html


Grande Don GAllo


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io come prossimo papa propongo chuck norris.


oddio... non mi è simpaticissimo. Cacciatore, razzista e per la pena di morte... se non fosse razzista, almeno...


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Resterà Papa emerito.
> I canonisti così hanno deciso
> E si chiamerà ancora Benedetto XVI.


O Darth Sidious. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6670


adoro cracchino


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro cracchino


da quando ha detto cosa tiene SEMPRE in frigorifero, anche io. Gran bell'uomo, tra l'altro.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quando ha detto cosa tiene SEMPRE in frigorifero, anche io. Gran bell'uomo, tra l'altro.


un leader:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (1 Marzo 2013)

ora c'è il toto-papa
chi sarà?


----------



## Eretteo (1 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ora c'è il toto-papa
> chi sarà?


Vedrei bene il filippino che ieri ha strappato una risata al Papa,nel salutarlo.
Oppure un africano,ma li' la vedo dura.
Perche' tanti paesini che ora languono senza preti,riceverebbero sovente il loro nuovo pastore esotico.
Ma i problemi comincerebbero a sorgere 9 mesi dopo,con le parrocchiane piu' assidue....


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vedrei bene* il filippino* che ieri ha strappato una risata al Papa,nel salutarlo.
> Oppure *un africano,*ma li' la vedo dura.
> Perche' tanti paesini che ora languono senza preti,riceverebbero sovente il loro nuovo pastore esotico.
> Ma i problemi comincerebbero a sorgere 9 mesi dopo,con le parrocchiane piu' assidue....



:miiiii:


----------



## Flavia (1 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vedrei bene il filippino che ieri ha strappato una risata al Papa,nel salutarlo.
> Oppure un africano,ma li' la vedo dura.
> Perche' tanti paesini che ora languono senza preti,riceverebbero sovente il loro nuovo pastore esotico.
> Ma i problemi comincerebbero a sorgere 9 mesi dopo,con le parrocchiane piu' assidue....


voci di corridoio 
sono propense a favorire
un papa extra-europeo


----------

